# Quando finisce la passione ...



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Quante volte l'abbiamo letto? 
A un certo punto della storia la passione finisce, sopraggiunge un'altra persona e ci si sorprende di riscoprire sensazioni sopite.
La meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi amati. Ancora.
Statisticamente, una storia più femminile che maschile, almeno su queste pagine.
Raccontata a volte da donne, a volte da uomini. Da traditrici e da traditi.
Mia moglie non fu da meno. Disse che non mi amava più da tempo, quando mi stava ancora tradendo. Le chiesi cosa significasse per lei l'amore. 
"Se per amore intendi passione, quella non c'è. Se è bisogno dell'altro, quello sì. Io ho bisogno di te." disse.
Non così tanto, all'epoca, da non desiderare l'altro. E fin qui siamo nell'ovvietà. Leggendo tante altre storie su questo forum ho trovato innumerevoli punti in comune con la mia. Un cliché che si ripete, come fosse un canovaccio, con le inevitabili varianti. C'è quella sensazione a un certo punto della vita di coppia: ricordi la passione di un tempo e la confronti con l'assenza del momento, e ti stupisci di questo. E senti il bisogno di riempire questo vuoto. Dare un senso alla tua vita. Conosco uomini che questo senso l'hanno trovato sul divano, con in mano il telecomando di Sky. Oppure trovando sfogo negli hobby. Nel collezionismo. Alle fiere, che frequentiamo entrambi come coppia, trovi infatti per la maggior parte individui di sesso maschile. O nell'attività politica. Tante donne nei figli, invece. Perché quello che dovrebbero ricordarci ogni momento della nostra vita è che tutto prima o poi finisce. Anche la passione. E' inevitabile, normale, succede per tutti. 
Non dovrebbe esservi sorpresa. Dovremmo anzi essere preparati a questo evento e pensare come superarlo. 
Invece...
Se ci si innamora giovani e belli a 25, ci si sposa a 30, a 40 ci si troverà a convivere con un marito con meno capelli, a 50 con problemi di prostata, a 70 si dovranno fare i conti con il diabete, una mitocondrite che ti lascia su una sedia a rotelle, un tumore alla vescica. E nel frattempo si dovrà lavorare e faticare, allevare e educare i figli, passare notti insonni con un neonato che piange, o in attesa di un adolescente in discoteca.
Questa è la vita che probabilmente ci aspetta se si decide a un certo punto di "mettere su famiglia": e il nostro lavoro quotidiano dovrebbe essere quello di accumulare piccole gioie e sforzarsi di trovarne giorno per giorno per superare questa fatica, inevitabile, perché non si è giovani e sani in eterno. E non si è felici o innamorati ogni istante della nostra vita.
E qui arriviamo al significato dell'amore, che implica il donare se stessi a qualcun altro.
Non si dichiara amore solo per essere amati. Non ci si sposa solo per godere del corpo di un altro. Della compagnia di una bella donna o di un bell'uomo. Della passione che ci anima in quel momento. Non ci si sposa solo per quello, perché rischiamo di dare valore solo all'effimero. E di amare noi stessi e continuare a farlo piuttosto che imparare ad amare l'altro. Che è una cosa che si apprende, perché questa capacità di amare la dobbiamo trovare dentro di noi, quando superiamo il nostro innato egoismo. Quello che ci spinge a dimenticarci degli altri quando non se ne ha più bisogno. 
Oscuro ha detto una cosa interessante in un post in un altro thread. Ha citato l'egoismo di questa società.
E' profondamente vero. Continuamente ci arrivano messaggi che ci portano a privilegiare il nostro io a scapito del noi. Un noi che può essere una coppia, come gruppi più ampi. Una società che ci vuole tutti individui soli, rassegnati a cercare soddisfazioni effimere, come possono essere brevi relazioni, o gli oggetti più di moda, o la comunicazione dei social network, i complimenti sui forum, su instagram, su Facebook. Ma ci fa dimenticare delle esigenze e dei problemi di chi ci è accanto. Ci fa dimenticare che un padre e una madre sono importanti per un figlio. Che siamo tutti responsabili dei dolori di qualcun altro. Che si invecchia tutti, ci si ammala tutti, che si muore. Che non si è eternamente giovani. E che non c'è niente di peggio che trovarsi soli senza aver capito cosa voglia dire amare qualcuno veramente. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caT9PdYZBHs&feature=kp


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

discussione davvero interessante... penso che più della perdita di una passione, la cosa che ci colpisce davvero con gli anni che inesorabilmente passano, è la perdita di senso. Da qui nasce il tentativo di riempire quel vuoto di cui parli.. provando hobbies, dedicandosi ai figli, inventantosi interessi. E' solo ricerca di senso.
Sono venuti a mancare gli assoluti che davano alla vita una direzione, qualunque fosse. Prima il divino, poi le ideologie... cosa resta? Le droghe socialmente accettabili... l'ultimo gadget tecnologico, sottilissime ragnatele di amicizie (oltretutto quasi sempre virtuali), tentativi di re innamoramenti che sfociano quasi sempre in sterili immersioni nel sesso, e che spesso distruggono l'ultimo simulacro di famiglia.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

Tutto verissimo.


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2014)

*Sì*

interessantissima questa discussione.
Io ho un mio pensiero a riguardo del riempire il vuoto che si crea con gli anni e questa mia idea dà però una valenza positiva all'individualismo e quindi ad un "sano egoismo". 
Chi ha fatto dell'amore il centro della propria vita e ha vissuto la coppia in modo fusionale ha senz'altro goduto di ciò nei primi anni quando l'entusiasmo era alle stelle, ma di contro, vive la fine della passione in modo molto peggiore rispetto a chi ha sempre coltivato il proprio "io" prendendosi cura di se stesso, conservando cioè anche un proprio mondo tutto suo in cui mettere interessi, passioni, ideologie.
Ecco che allora il rapporto di coppia è parte importante della propria vita, ma non l'unica e la sola, è parte di un tutto.
Chi investe tutto sull'amore si sentirà dunque triste e svuotato quando gli anni portano al dissolversi dell'euforia e, siccome, come hai detto bene tu, non siamo preparati a ciò, ci troviamo inermi e non sappiamo come fare.
Bisognerebbe che venisse fatto conoscere questo aspetto della vita in modo da porvi rimedio, altrimenti, come vediamo qui, è davvero facile essere attratti dal canto delle sirene (in senso lato) e volerle raggiungere per colmare quel vuoto.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> discussione davvero interessante... penso che più della perdita di una passione, la cosa che ci colpisce davvero con gli anni che inesorabilmente passano, è la perdita di senso. Da qui nasce il tentativo di riempire quel vuoto di cui parli.. provando hobbies, dedicandosi ai figli, inventantosi interessi. E' solo ricerca di senso.
> Sono venuti a mancare gli assoluti che davano alla vita una direzione, qualunque fosse. Prima il divino, poi le ideologie... cosa resta? Le droghe socialmente accettabili... l'ultimo gadget tecnologico, sottilissime ragnatele di amicizie (oltretutto quasi sempre virtuali), tentativi di re innamoramenti che sfociano quasi sempre in sterili immersioni nel sesso, e che spesso distruggono l'ultimo simulacro di famiglia.


la perdita di senso e l'incapacità di appassionarsi in genere sono appunto un problema dell'individuo; 
infatti penso da sempre che sia attraverso l'evoluzione e l'appagamento personale (negli interessi, nel lavoro , nell'apertura verso il mondo degli altri)che vi sia la chiave per costituire una coppia che mantiene un sano entusiasmo .
saper rinnovarsi...lo ripeto come un mantra


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2014)

Non ho assolutamente nulla da dire su questo 3d, ma volevo esprimere il mio apprezzamento per come è stato portato l'argomento. Seguiró con interesse.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Chi mi fa un riassunto, che i post di Danny sono sempre interessanti ma un filino prolissi?


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la perdita di senso e l'incapacità di appassionarsi in genere sono appunto un problema dell'individuo;
> infatti penso da sempre che sia attraverso l'evoluzione e l'appagamento personale (negli interessi, nel lavoro , nell'apertura verso il mondo degli altri)che vi sia la chiave per costituire una coppia che mantiene un sano entusiasmo .
> saper rinnovarsi...lo ripeto come un mantra


sono d'accordo... ma gli interessi per esser veri devono essere spontanei, sentiti. Il lavoro purtroppo per troppe persone è sempre più alienante, ridotto in tante occupazioni e sterili compiti dissociati da un fine visibile. Aprirsi verso altri mondi ed altre persone... ma non dal pc di casa, o quantomeno non solo.
Oggi è di moda la parola _libertà_. Se ne riempiono la bocca tutti, soprattutto i potenti. E' diventata sinonimo di "diritto farsi i fatti propri".  E questo senso alterato è calato su tutti noi, portando tante persone a credere che sia un diritto inalienabile, quando invece così intesa porta ad un'atomizzazione delle persone, con la scomparsa inevitabile della coppia. Ma avea ragione Gaber, la libertà vera è partecipazione.
Il sovvertimento del senso delle parole è funzionale alla perdita del senso di cui parlavamo... verità, responsabilità, giustizia, equità, stabilità, fedeltà. Hanno siginificati profondi, oggi pervertiti e utilizzati per condannare le persone alla morte psichica.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono d'accordo... ma gli interessi per esser veri devono essere spontanei, sentiti. Il lavoro purtroppo per troppe persone è sempre più alienante, ridotto in tante occupazioni e sterili compiti dissociati da un fine visibile. Aprirsi verso altri mondi ed altre persone... ma non dal pc di casa, o quantomeno non solo.
> Oggi è di moda la parola _libertà_. Se ne riempiono la bocca tutti, soprattutto i potenti. E' diventata sinonimo di "diritto farsi i fatti propri". E questo senso alterato è calato su tutti noi, portando tante persone a credere che sia un diritto inalienabile, quando invece così intesa porta ad un'atomizzazione delle persone, con la scomparsa inevitabile della coppia. Ma avea ragione Gaber, la libertà vera è partecipazione.
> Il sovvertimento del senso delle parole è funzionale alla perdita del senso di cui parlavamo... verità, responsabilità, giustizia, equità, stabilità, fedeltà. Hanno siginificati profondi, oggi pervertiti e utilizzati per condannare le persone alla morte psichica.


Sta cosa mi sa di temino del primo superiore a soggetto: attualità.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa mi sa di temino del primo superiore a soggetto: attualità.


può darsi... se l'ispettore Callaghan mi punta la sua 44 magnum addosso, è difficile dissentire  ma ammesso e non concesso, in prima superiore c'era chi  lo sapeva scrivere e chi finiva dietro la lavagna :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono d'accordo... ma gli interessi per esser veri devono essere spontanei, sentiti. Il lavoro purtroppo per troppe persone è sempre più alienante, ridotto in tante occupazioni e sterili compiti dissociati da un fine visibile. Aprirsi verso altri mondi ed altre persone... ma non dal pc di casa, o quantomeno non solo.
> Oggi è di moda la parola _libertà_. Se ne riempiono la bocca tutti, soprattutto i potenti. E' diventata sinonimo di "diritto farsi i fatti propri".  E questo senso alterato è calato su tutti noi, portando tante persone a credere che sia un diritto inalienabile, quando invece così intesa porta ad un'atomizzazione delle persone, con la scomparsa inevitabile della coppia. Ma avea ragione Gaber, la libertà vera è partecipazione.
> Il sovvertimento del senso delle parole è funzionale alla perdita del senso di cui parlavamo... verità, responsabilità, giustizia, equità, stabilità, fedeltà. Hanno siginificati profondi, oggi pervertiti e utilizzati per condannare le persone alla morte psichica.


parlo del lavoro emi rendo conto di essere una privilegiata perché lo vivo con estrema passione e continua voglia di crescere .pensandoci oggi la libertà che maggiormente rivendico è quella di essere legata e condizionata dalla mia famiglia


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa mi sa di temino del primo superiore a soggetto: attualità.


la domanda è tu che ci stai a fare in classe


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Quante volte l'abbiamo letto?
> A un certo punto della storia la passione finisce, sopraggiunge un'altra persona e ci si sorprende di riscoprire sensazioni sopite.
> La meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi amati. Ancora.
> Statisticamente, una storia più femminile che maschile, almeno su queste pagine.
> ...


Danny hai scritto qualcosa di profondo e intenso.Forse la risposta alle tue osservazioni non c'è.Posso solo risponderti così:ho smesso di cercare un senso,verso i 30 anni ho fatto pace con la vita,ho fatto pace con me stesso,ho incominciato a pensare alla morte,ho cominciato a pensare di non essere più immortale.....Si ,è vero è una società tremendamente egoista,sembra che in molti non ci sia la consapevolezza dell' essere mortali,lasceremo tutto,e tutto infondo ha un valore effimero se non irrisorio.Non faccio più programmi a lungo termine e non mi va di farne,vivo alla giornata,cerco il buono in ogni giornata,che sia un sorriso o una buona azione.Credo l'egoismo non sia veicolato da messaggi esterni,o forse non solo da quelli.Siamo educati ad essere egoisti,questo è il problema.Cambiamo ogni giorno danny,la persona che abbiamo accanto cambia ogni giorno,cresciamo,maturiamo esperienze diverse,è vero un pò di passione scema,inevitabile!Forse il prestare un pò di attenzione ai cambiamenti di chi amiamo potrebbe essere già un bel modo mantenere vivi i sentimenti provati un tempo.Non dovremmo mai smettere di crescere,di provare ad essere persone migliori,alla fine siamo tutti legati a quel filo sottilissimo che è la vita,vorrei tanto smettere di vivere quando non avrò più voglia di vivere...,non mi porterò dietro nulla prima di staccarmi da quel filo e scomparire in mezzo a tutto questo rumore.....


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> può darsi... se l'ispettore Callaghan mi punta la sua 44 magnum addosso, è difficile dissentire  ma ammesso e non concesso, in prima superiore c'era chi lo sapeva scrivere e chi finiva dietro la lavagna :carneval:


Io per ste cazzate ero bravissimo. Davvero. Potevo scrivere pagine e pagine di minchiate assortite nel caso strappando anche qualche lagrimuccia di commozione all'incauta insegnante. Ma anche le tracce storiche, di letteratura, insomma andavo benone. Studiando pure poco. L'unico problema lo ebbi con una professoressa che leggendo i miei temi di attualità mi dava del fascistone (eta 16/17 anni) e mi abbassava il voto a 7 di default. Infatti poi mi toccava parlare del Petrarca con mia somma rottura di coglioni. A volte la vita è davvero ingiusta, amico.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi mi fa un riassunto, che i post di Danny sono sempre interessanti ma un filino prolissi?


LA passione all'interno di una coppia non è eterna altresi tocca affronta le fatiche e dolori della vita insieme sino alla morte cercando di esprimerci con passione su altri ambiti lavoro hobbies figli ect. Che la società attuale è confezionata per soddisfare bisogni individuali ed egoistici e si è perso di vista il noi inteso come famiglia e collettività.ma tanto alla fine si crepa tutti.. Tutto condivisibile ma nulla di nuovo


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la domanda è tu che ci stai a fare in classe


Ero l'idolo incontrastato della classe, ed anche della scuola, cara la mia mula.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlo del lavoro emi rendo conto di essere una privilegiata perché lo vivo con estrema passione e continua voglia di crescere .pensandoci oggi la libertà che maggiormente rivendico è quella di essere legata e condizionata dalla mia famiglia


Occhio a Befera


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio a Befera


Occhio ai caramba....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio a Befera


maddonna...conte, mi uccidi:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *LA passione all'interno di una coppia non è eterna altresi tocca affronta le fatiche e dolori della vita insieme sino alla morte* cercando di esprimerci con passione su altri ambiti lavoro hobbies figli ect. Che la società attuale è confezionata per soddisfare bisogni individuali ed egoistici e si è perso di vista il noi inteso come famiglia e collettività.ma tanto alla fine si crepa tutti.. Tutto condivisibile ma nulla di nuovo


Ma questo contempla pure parlare di quant'è bello e grande il cazzo dell'amico? Chiedo, eh.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quante volte l'abbiamo letto?
> A un certo punto della storia la passione finisce, sopraggiunge un'altra persona e ci si sorprende di riscoprire sensazioni sopite.
> La meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi amati. Ancora.
> Statisticamente, una storia più femminile che maschile, almeno su queste pagine.
> ...


Ma che novità...eh?

Ecclesiaste 1

1 Parole di Qoèlet, figlio di Davide, re di Gerusalemme.
2 Vanità delle vanità, dice Qoèlet,
vanità delle vanità, tutto è vanità.
3 Quale utilità ricava l'uomo da tutto l'affanno
per cui fatica sotto il sole?
4 Una generazione va, una generazione viene
ma la terra resta sempre la stessa.
5 Il sole sorge e il sole tramonta,
si affretta verso il luogo da dove risorgerà.
6 Il vento soffia a mezzogiorno, poi gira a tramontana;
gira e rigira
e sopra i suoi giri il vento ritorna.
7 Tutti i fiumi vanno al mare,
eppure il mare non è mai pieno:
raggiunta la loro mèta,
i fiumi riprendono la loro marcia.
8 Tutte le cose sono in travaglio
e nessuno potrebbe spiegarne il motivo.
Non si sazia l'occhio di guardare
né mai l'orecchio è sazio di udire.
9 Ciò che è stato sarà
e ciò che si è fatto si rifarà;
non c'è niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
10 C'è forse qualcosa di cui si possa dire:
«Guarda, questa è una novità»?
Proprio questa è già stata nei secoli
che ci hanno preceduto.
11 Non resta più ricordo degli antichi,
ma neppure di coloro che saranno
si conserverà memoria
presso coloro che verranno in seguito.
12 Io, Qoèlet, sono stato re d'Israele in Gerusalemme. 
13 Mi sono proposto di ricercare e investigare con saggezza tutto ciò che si fa sotto il cielo. È questa una occupazione penosa che Dio ha imposto agli uomini, perché in essa fatichino. 
14 Ho visto tutte le cose che si fanno sotto il sole ed ecco tutto è vanità e un inseguire il vento.
15 Ciò che è storto non si può raddrizzare
e quel che manca non si può contare.
16 Pensavo e dicevo fra me: «Ecco, io ho avuto una sapienza superiore e più vasta di quella che ebbero quanti regnarono prima di me in Gerusalemme. La mia mente ha curato molto la sapienza e la scienza». 
17 Ho deciso allora di conoscere la sapienza e la scienza, come anche la stoltezza e la follia, e ho compreso che anche questo è un inseguire il vento, 
18 perché
molta sapienza, molto affanno;
chi accresce il sapere, aumenta il dolore.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2014)

*Sai Danny*

Sono contento di essere un uomo decisamente poco passionale.

Capace di passioni subitanee e violentissime.
Ma che durano pochissimo.

Ed ecco che mi caccio dentro una cosa con tutto me stesso.
L'indomani mi si sgretola tra le mani
e mi annoia.

Ecco perchè preferisco di gran lunga
timidi impacciati confortevoli affetti
con tutti i ma e se di sto mondo

che durano nel tempo
con il tutto sommato

che le passioni di un giorno.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2014)

*Ah ecco Danny*

Nel matrimonio non è importante essere passionali.

MA

è molto importante essere compassionevoli.

Con quel gran sentimento che suona così...
Guarda se tu non fossi tu, ti spaccherei la testa da quanto rompi da mane a sera,

ma dato che sei tu...

portemo pasiensa.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io per ste cazzate ero bravissimo. Davvero. Potevo scrivere pagine e pagine di minchiate assortite nel caso strappando anche qualche lagrimuccia di commozione all'incauta insegnante. Ma anche le tracce storiche, di letteratura, insomma andavo benone. Studiando pure poco. L'unico problema lo ebbi con una professoressa che leggendo i miei temi di attualità mi dava del fascistone (eta 16/17 anni) e mi abbassava il voto a 7 di default. Infatti poi mi toccava parlare del Petrarca con mia somma rottura di coglioni. A volte la vita è davvero ingiusta, amico.


Se ti dava del fascistone e comunque rimediavi un sette, ti andava di lusso... si vede che tanto rossa non era. Probabilmente aveva solo sgamato che razza di paraculo eri, amico mio. 
Ma la cosa davvero ingiusta della vita è che se ci si abitua a scrivere cazzate da piccoli, poi si rischia di pensare di saper riconoscere di default anche quelle degli altri... e di continuare a scriverle per tutta la vita


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Se ti dava del fascistone e comunque rimediavi un sette, ti andava di lusso... si vede che tanto rossa non era. Probabilmente aveva solo sgamato che razza di paraculo eri, amico mio.
> Ma la cosa davvero ingiusta della vita è che se ci si abitua a scrivere cazzate da piccoli, poi si rischia di pensare di saper riconoscere di default anche quelle degli altri... e di continuare a scriverle per tutta la vita


Perfetto.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se ti dava del fascistone e comunque rimediavi un sette, ti andava di lusso... si vede che tanto rossa non era. Probabilmente aveva solo sgamato che razza di paraculo eri, amico mio.
> Ma la cosa davvero ingiusta della vita è che se ci si abitua a scrivere cazzate da piccoli, poi si rischia di pensare di saper riconoscere di default anche quelle degli altri... e di continuare a scriverle per tutta la vita


Mi andava di lusso non perchè lei non fosse abbastanza rossa, ma perchè io ero oltremodo bravo ed un sei o sei e mezzo era ingiustificabile in ogni senso. Tipo. Poi: se fossi stato paraculo, come dici tu, avrei fatto temi ROSSI. Non scrivendo quello che pensavo, eventualmente. Eh.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quante volte l'abbiamo letto?
> A un certo punto della storia la passione finisce, sopraggiunge un'altra persona e ci si sorprende di riscoprire sensazioni sopite.
> La meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi amati. Ancora.
> Statisticamente, una storia più femminile che maschile, almeno su queste pagine.
> ...



Cavolo Danny ho perso quasi tutta la pausa caffe'per leggerti..quindi saro'sintetico.
Noi siamo sposati ormai da 27 anni,pero'il problema ''passione''non me lo pongo proprio ,se sto bene e non ho  il lavoro in mente pure la notte,''andiamo a tutto vapore''..altro che svanire...
Le coppie che non hanno piu'niente da dire,non sono coppie vere...ma unioni senza senso.at salut


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi andava di lusso non perchè lei non fosse abbastanza rossa, ma perchè io ero oltremodo bravo ed un sei o sei e mezzo era ingiustificabile in ogni senso. Tipo. Poi: se fossi stato paraculo, *come dici tu*, avrei fatto temi ROSSI. Non scrivendo quello che pensavo, eventualmente. Eh.


ma veramente lo hai detto tu..._ Io per ste cazzate ero bravissimo. Davvero. Potevo scrivere pagine e pagine di minchiate assortite..._
Comunque, capita di trovare professori peggiori... che riescono a demolire anche un oltremodo bravo. Direi che con un sette non si mostrava così carogna. Oppure eri tu a non essere poi così fascistone.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo contempla pure parlare di quant'è bello e grande il cazzo dell'amico? Chiedo, eh.


Ma ora questo discorso non c'entra nulla


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo contempla pure parlare di quant'è bello e grande il cazzo dell'amico? Chiedo, eh.


Se scriveva oscuro sta cosa......


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se scriveva oscuro sta cosa......


ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma veramente lo hai detto tu..._ Io per ste cazzate ero bravissimo. Davvero. Potevo scrivere pagine e pagine di minchiate assortite..._
> Comunque, capita di trovare professori peggiori... che riescono a demolire anche un oltremodo bravo. Direi che con un sette non si mostrava così carogna. Oppure eri tu a non essere poi così fascistone.


Cazzate nel senso di scrivere ovvietà spacciandole per concetti chissà quanto innovativi o à-là page. Come no. Era pur sempre un tema, a me interessava il voto e scrivevo in fuzione di chi avrebbe letto, entro certi limiti. Perchè è pure vero che comunque io sono sempre io, e lo ero anche all'epoca, quindi molto di quello che sono usciva fuori comunque. Quindi mi beccavo del fascistone. E demolirmi non è così semplice, mica che non ci hanno provato.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*E si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah


E si,in effetti jb ha ragione,però danny si incazza a giorni alterni:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ora questo discorso non c'entra nulla


Perchè?


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se scriveva oscuro sta cosa......


Buongiorno a tutti ma soprattutto al mio mito Oscuro!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Chedire*



chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti ma soprattutto al mio mito Oscuro!!!


I miti prima o poi fanno tutti una fine pessima...ed io son ben avviato fidati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzate nel senso di scrivere ovvietà spacciandole per concetti chissà quanto innovativi o à-là page. Come no. Era pur sempre un tema, a me interessava il voto e scrivevo in fuzione di chi avrebbe letto, entro certi limiti. Perchè è pure vero che comunque io sono sempre io, e lo ero anche all'epoca, quindi molto di quello che sono usciva fuori comunque. Quindi mi beccavo del fascistone. E demolirmi non è così semplice, mica che non ci hanno provato.


ma tu le cazzate a squola quann'e' che le scrivevi?...in che anni?...prima o dopo la caduta del muro?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti ma soprattutto al mio mito Oscuro!!!


mavafankul allor'...chesso' ste preferenze del cazzo?...:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu le cazzate a squola quann'e' che le scrivevi?...in che anni?...prima o dopo la caduta del muro?


Alle superiori post.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cavolo Danny ho perso quasi tutta la pausa caffe'per leggerti..quindi saro'sintetico.
> Noi siamo sposati ormai da 27 anni,pero'il problema ''passione''non me lo pongo proprio ,*se sto bene e non ho  il lavoro in mente pure la notte,*''andiamo a tutto vapore''..altro che svanire...
> Le coppie che non hanno piu'niente da dire,non sono coppie vere...ma unioni senza senso.at salut


Hai parlato al singolare. Questo TU. E tua moglie come la pensa?? Torniamo a bomba, il tuo è sano egoismo.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

*sull'amore: riflessioni di Tolstoj*

Sono interessanti le dissertazioni di Lev Tolstoj contenute soprattutto in "Perché vivo". 
_“Io, per me stesso, ho risolto il problema del senso della vita, dicendomi che consiste nell’accrescere l’amore in se stessi e nel mondo (...) Per trovare la felicità devi amare la felicità degli altri. Il solo modo di servire se stessi è quello di servire gli altri e tu riceverai in cambio la più grande felicità del mondo: il loro amore" "La cosa che più conta sopra tutte è rendere felice la persona che ti sta accanto, perché solo questo è lo scopo della vita”.
_
Alcuni link
_http://www.filosofico.net/tolstojpistone.htm
http://tradizione.oodegr.com/tradizione_index/insegnamenti/letredomande.htm
http://www.ruska.it/edu/poe/tolstoj.html

_Io sono ateo. Ma la più bella definizione dell'amore è contenuta nei Vangeli.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alle superiori post.


ma post quanto?...nun te sforza' troppo a mette l'anno...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma post quanto?...nun te sforza' troppo a mette l'anno...


Diciamo dall'89 al 94.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo dall'89 al 94.


Cazzo, siamo pure coetanei...:up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Però*

Però ripensandoci bene,deve essere proprio dura stare accanto alla tua patner che ti racconta i suoi tradimenti,e poi ti descrive nei particolari la saetta di carne rosa dalla quale è stata folgorata.Ma quanto cazzo è triste?sai amore ti ho tradito ma perdonami quello c'aveva un cazzo da paura...ti giuro mi sentirei male,giuro!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sono interessanti le dissertazioni di Lev Tolstoj contenute soprattutto in "Perché vivo".
> _“Io, per me stesso, ho risolto il problema del senso della vita, dicendomi che consiste nell’accrescere l’amore in se stessi e nel mondo (...) Per trovare la felicità devi amare la felicità degli altri. Il solo modo di servire se stessi è quello di servire gli altri e tu riceverai in cambio la più grande felicità del mondo: il loro amore" "La cosa che più conta sopra tutte è rendere felice la persona che ti sta accanto, perché solo questo è lo scopo della vita”.
> _
> Alcuni link
> ...


A te serve questo, mica Tolstoj:







Interessanti una sega.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però ripensandoci bene,deve essere proprio dura stare accanto alla tua patner che ti racconta i suoi tradimenti,e poi ti descrive nei particolari la saetta di carne rosa dalla quale è stata folgorata.Ma quanto cazzo è triste?sai amore ti ho tradito ma perdonami quello c'aveva un cazzo da paura...ti giuro mi sentirei male,giuro!


Ci stai provando??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Ci stai provando??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sto immedesimando e non è per nulla facile,ma come cazzo fai a rimanere calmo?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sono interessanti le dissertazioni di* Lev Tolstoj *contenute soprattutto in "Perché vivo".
> _“Io, per me stesso, ho risolto il problema del senso della vita, dicendomi che consiste nell’accrescere l’amore in se stessi e nel mondo (...) Per trovare la felicità devi amare la felicità degli altri. Il solo modo di servire se stessi è quello di servire gli altri e tu riceverai in cambio la più grande felicità del mondo: il loro amore" "La cosa che più conta sopra tutte è rendere felice la persona che ti sta accanto, perché solo questo è lo scopo della vita”.
> _
> Alcuni link
> ...


mi fai pensare che invece su anna karenina qui trarremmo spunti a non finire


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diciamo dall'89 al 94.


e tu gia' discettavi amabilmente nei temi sull'affermazione dell'individualismo anche a seguito della caduta delle ideologie come non piu' riferimenti anche morali per l'uomo?....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi andava di lusso non perchè lei non fosse abbastanza rossa, ma perchè io ero oltremodo bravo ed un sei o sei e mezzo era ingiustificabile in ogni senso. Tipo. Poi: se fossi stato paraculo, come dici tu, avrei fatto temi ROSSI. Non scrivendo quello che pensavo, eventualmente. Eh.


Uuhhuu che due bip co sto rosso che poi sta bene su tutto :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mavafankul allor'...chesso' ste preferenze del cazzo?...:rotfl:


Buongiorno Stermy!....e salutami a miss cacciota....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzate nel senso di scrivere ovvietà spacciandole per concetti chissà quanto innovativi o à-là page. Come no. Era pur sempre un tema, a me interessava il voto e scrivevo in fuzione di chi avrebbe letto, entro certi limiti. Perchè è pure vero che comunque io sono sempre io, e lo ero anche all'epoca, quindi molto di quello che sono usciva fuori comunque. Quindi mi beccavo del fascistone. E demolirmi non è così semplice, mica che non ci hanno provato.


Guarda che anche se non si scrivevano ovvietà, un buon voto lo si rimediava comunque, se uno aveva qualche idea sua e la sapeva declinare in buon italiano. Mi sfugge la necessità di scrivere cazzate alla moda... per quello prima dicevo che ti sei dato del paraculo da solo.
Ma vabbè... c'è chi si beccava del fascistone, chi della zecca... chi un bel quattro. Tutto sommato, meglio le prime due.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e tu gia' discettavi amabilmente nei temi sull'affermazione dell'individualismo anche a seguito della caduta delle ideologie come non piu' riferimenti anche morali per l'uomo?....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Mah, sì.


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fai pensare che invece su anna karenina qui trarremmo spunti a non finire


Quoto!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?


Perché il discorso ha lambito il personale di danny solo all 'inizio del 3D poi è passato alla visione generale... Tipo disquisizione dei massimi sistemi


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però ripensandoci bene,deve essere proprio dura stare accanto alla tua patner che ti racconta i suoi tradimenti,e poi ti descrive nei particolari la saetta di carne rosa dalla quale è stata folgorata.Ma quanto cazzo è triste?sai amore ti ho tradito ma perdonami quello c'aveva un cazzo da paura...ti giuro mi sentirei male,giuro!



Ci stai provando?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Ci stai provando?


Mi sto immedesimando,e non era una attacco a te.Io per esempio nn ci riuscirei!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, sì.


ma vai a cagare che tu manco mo' sapresti mette giu' du' righe da sufficienza...figurate allora...


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno Stermy!....e salutami a miss cacciota....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ao' er buongiorno lo accetto ma a quella rompicojoni nun la saluto manco per il cazzo...s'arrangiasse...:rotfl:


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sto immedesimando,e non era una attacco a te.Io per esempio nn ci riuscirei!



Patate e piselli sono frequenti argomenti di conversazione con mia moglie.
A pranzo e a cena.
PS Oggi sono ridanciano.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Patate e piselli sono frequenti argomenti di conversazione con mia moglie.
> A pranzo e a cena.
> PS Oggi sono ridanciano.


Ammiro il tuo disincanto.Per un idealista come me sarebbe troppo.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammiro il tuo disincanto.Per un idealista come me sarebbe troppo.


Ma sai, dopo l'ennesima visita dall'urologo (ieri), perdi tutto l'incantamento che può esserci per quello che sta sotto la cintura. Che palle essere valutati strettamente come una macchina. 
In fin dei conti è bello idealizzare qualcosa.

http://medicinaeprevenzione.paginem...gia/detail_68235_uretrocistoscopia.aspx?c1=93


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



danny ha detto:


> Ma sai, dopo l'ennesima visita dall'urologo (ieri), perdi tutto l'incantamento che può esserci per quello che sta sotto la cintura. Che palle essere valutati strettamente come una macchina.
> In fin dei conti è bello idealizzare qualcosa.
> 
> http://medicinaeprevenzione.paginem...gia/detail_68235_uretrocistoscopia.aspx?c1=93


Ma dai la non ridurre tutto ad un incantamento.Credo proprio che non sopporterei una cosa del genere,non è nelle mie possibilità.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai la non ridurre tutto ad un incantamento.Credo proprio che non sopporterei una cosa del genere,non è nelle mie possibilità.



Meglio una cistoscopia?


----------



## Fantastica (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny hai scritto qualcosa di profondo e intenso.Forse la risposta alle tue osservazioni non c'è.Posso solo risponderti così:ho smesso di cercare un senso,verso i 30 anni ho fatto pace con la vita,ho fatto pace con me stesso,ho incominciato a pensare alla morte,ho cominciato a pensare di non essere più immortale.....Si ,è vero è una società tremendamente egoista,sembra che in molti non ci sia la consapevolezza dell' essere mortali,lasceremo tutto,e tutto infondo ha un valore effimero se non irrisorio.Non faccio più programmi a lungo termine e non mi va di farne,vivo alla giornata,cerco il buono in ogni giornata,che sia un sorriso o una buona azione.Credo l'egoismo non sia veicolato da messaggi esterni,o forse non solo da quelli.Siamo educati ad essere egoisti,questo è il problema.Cambiamo ogni giorno danny,la persona che abbiamo accanto cambia ogni giorno,cresciamo,maturiamo esperienze diverse,è vero un pò di passione scema,inevitabile!Forse il prestare un pò di attenzione ai cambiamenti di chi amiamo potrebbe essere già un bel modo mantenere vivi i sentimenti provati un tempo.Non dovremmo mai smettere di crescere,di provare ad essere persone migliori,alla fine siamo tutti legati a quel filo sottilissimo che è la vita,vorrei tanto smettere di vivere quando non avrò più voglia di vivere...,non mi porterò dietro nulla prima di staccarmi da quel filo e scomparire in mezzo a tutto questo rumore.....


E che se lo leggesse chi dice che oscuro parla solo di culo. Ma se lo leggesse e se lo meditasse.
Una ola virtuale per oscuro da queste lande.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Vedi Oscuro, molte donne, probabilmente tutte (ma qui lo negheranno) valutano le dimensioni del pisello del partner.  Ma non glielo dicono. E fanno confronti. Ho assistito anni fa a un'interessante conversazione in cui amabili ragazze si confrontavano sul tema larghezza/lunghezza, valutando le rispettive esperienze. Come pure la ex di un mio amico si lamentò con me sull'insufficienza del lui, che era anche piuttosto imbranato. A suo dire. 
Il pisello nella sua dimensionalità non è argomento di conversazione in una coppia. Perché non sta bene. E ancora è meno educato parlare dei piselli dei precedenti.
Come non sta bene che il "lui" di una coppia discetti sulle forme fisiche delle colleghe d'ufficio.
Però ci pensa.
Come pensa al culo stretto nei leggins di quella che becca in metropolitana tutti i giorni.
Come pure gli viene duro davanti a un porno. Come pure pensa a quanto sarebbe bello farsi la moglie del vicino di casa. E quanto indivia lui per le bocce che può permettersi di toccare. 
Tutti gli individui hanno pulsioni.
E tutti mentono sui pensieri che elaborano sulla base di queste pulsioni.
Mentire è quindi alla base di ogni coppia.
Si mente dicendo che si pensa solo a lui, solo a lei.
Che lui/lei è la persona migliore di questo mondo. Quella che ci piace di più, ci fa godere di più.
Quella di cui siamo innamorati.
Innamorati ma bugiardi.
Per non far male?
No, per non farci male. Perché se dicessimo che la quarta della vicina di casa ci arrapa di brutto alla nostra donna che ha una prima scarsa, lei ci tirerebbe un ferro da stiro in testa. O, nella migliore delle ipotesi, non ce la darebbe più. Cosa non si fa per tenercela buona, no? E cosa non fa una donna per tenerselo stretto...
E ci scandalizziamo della sincerità?
No, non sta bene esternare i propri pensieri, non sta bene essere sinceri...
Lo si pensa, ma non lo si dice.
Una bella base di ipocrisia.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E che se lo leggesse chi dice che oscuro parla solo di culo. Ma se lo leggesse e se lo meditasse.
> Una ola virtuale per oscuro da queste lande.


partecipo alla ola virtuale. E' molto vero quello che dice, e mi ci ritrovo pienamente.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, molte donne, probabilmente tutte (ma qui lo negheranno) valutano le dimensioni del pisello del partner.  Ma non glielo dicono. E fanno confronti. Ho assistito anni fa a un'interessante conversazione in cui amabili ragazze si confrontavano sul tema larghezza/lunghezza, valutando le rispettive esperienze. Come pure la ex di un mio amico si lamentò con me sull'insufficienza del lui, che era anche piuttosto imbranato. A suo dire.
> Il pisello nella sua dimensionalità non è argomento di conversazione in una coppia. Perché non sta bene. E ancora è meno educato parlare dei piselli dei precedenti.
> Come non sta bene che il "lui" di una coppia discetti sulle forme fisiche delle colleghe d'ufficio.
> Però ci pensa.
> ...


Non sono tanto d'accordo però... se il rapporto di coppia è davvero forte, e c'è una grande complicità, certe fantasie si possono confidare. Sono umane... come dici tu ogni persona, uomo o donna che sia, sente delle pulsioni.
Anzi, l'imparare a parlare di certe cose rafforza la coppia. Ma di base ci deve essere vero amore... che è anche soprattutto disponibilità (anzi desiderio) di accettare l'altro. Ma in una coppia che si ama davvero, queste fantasie restano tali. Il parlarne stesso d'altronde le esorcizza.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, molte donne, probabilmente tutte (ma qui lo negheranno) valutano le dimensioni del pisello del partner.  Ma non glielo dicono. E fanno confronti. Ho assistito anni fa a un'interessante conversazione in cui amabili ragazze si confrontavano sul tema larghezza/lunghezza, valutando le rispettive esperienze. Come pure la ex di un mio amico si lamentò con me sull'insufficienza del lui, che era anche piuttosto imbranato. A suo dire.
> Il pisello nella sua dimensionalità non è argomento di conversazione in una coppia. Perché non sta bene. E ancora è meno educato parlare dei piselli dei precedenti.
> Come non sta bene che il "lui" di una coppia discetti sulle forme fisiche delle colleghe d'ufficio.
> Però ci pensa.
> ...


Caro danny, ma davvero pensi quello che hai scritto? 
Personalmente non ho mai misurato nessun membro maschile, forse perché non sono alla moda, né questo è mai stato argomento di conversazione nemmeno con l'amica più cara. Trovo non maleducato, ma del tutto svilente prima di me che del mio rapporto, fare del sesso vissuto un argomento di conversazione. Guarda, lo trovo addirittura aberrante. Ti dirò di più: parlare della mia coppia a chicchessia, a meno che non ci sia un problema da cui non so uscire da sola, lo trovo una negazione in termini dell'amore. 
Non ama davvero chi non ha pudore sentimentale o sessuale, ma appunto tromba, scopa, e per me c'è una differenza sostanziale tra le due cose: amare e trombare.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono tanto d'accordo però... se il rapporto di coppia è davvero forte, e c'è una grande complicità, certe fantasie si possono confidare. Sono umane... come dici tu ogni persona, uomo o donna che sia, sente delle pulsioni.
> Anzi, l'imparare a parlare di certe cose rafforza la coppia. Ma di base ci deve essere vero amore... che è anche soprattutto disponibilità (anzi desiderio) di accettare l'altro. Ma in una coppia che si ama davvero, queste fantasie restano tali. Il parlarne stesso d'altronde le esorcizza.


Condivido. Parlare di sesso fantasticato tra amanti è bellissima esperienza.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, molte donne, probabilmente tutte (ma qui lo negheranno) valutano le dimensioni del pisello del partner.  Ma non glielo dicono. E fanno confronti. Ho assistito anni fa a un'interessante conversazione in cui amabili ragazze si confrontavano sul tema larghezza/lunghezza, valutando le rispettive esperienze. Come pure la ex di un mio amico si lamentò con me sull'insufficienza del lui, che era anche piuttosto imbranato. A suo dire.
> Il pisello nella sua dimensionalità non è argomento di conversazione in una coppia. Perché non sta bene. E ancora è meno educato parlare dei piselli dei precedenti.
> Come non sta bene che il "lui" di una coppia discetti sulle forme fisiche delle colleghe d'ufficio.
> Però ci pensa.
> ...


perdonami ma considerazioni di questa superficialità non me leaspetterei da un uomo della tua età ed esperienza.
quella che tu chiami ipocrisia è semplice buon senso che grazie al cielo riesce a filtrare ciò che èimportante comunicare agli altri e cosa rimane nel nostro sacrosanto spazio intimo.
solo i bambini e le persone con problemi mentali esprimono ogni cosa che pensano


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono tanto d'accordo però... se il rapporto di coppia è davvero forte, e c'è una grande complicità, certe fantasie si possono confidare. Sono umane... come dici tu ogni persona, uomo o donna che sia, sente delle pulsioni.
> Anzi, l'imparare a parlare di certe cose rafforza la coppia. Ma di base ci deve essere vero amore... c*he è anche soprattutto disponibilità (anzi desiderio) di accettare l'altro*. *Ma in una coppia che si ama davvero, queste fantasie restano tali. Il parlarne stesso d'altronde le esorcizza*.


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Vedi Oscuro, molte donne, probabilmente tutte (ma qui lo negheranno) valutano le dimensioni del pisello del partner.  Ma non glielo dicono. *E fanno confronti. Ho assistito anni fa a un'interessante conversazione in cui amabili ragazze si confrontavano sul tema larghezza/lunghezza, valutando le rispettive esperienze. Come pure la ex di un mio amico si lamentò con me sull'insufficienza del lui, che era anche piuttosto imbranato. A suo dire.
> Il pisello nella sua dimensionalità non è argomento di conversazione in una coppia. Perché non sta bene. E ancora è meno educato parlare dei piselli dei precedenti.
> Come non sta bene che il "lui" di una coppia discetti sulle forme fisiche delle colleghe d'ufficio.
> Però ci pensa.
> ...


Beh, per par condicio, noi maschietti abbiamo uno scanner genetico che rileva e passa al vaglio tette e culi 24/24. E chi lo nega mente spudoratamente. E' il gioco delle parti, amico mio :up:


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami ma considerazioni di questa superficialità non me leaspetterei da un uomo della tua età ed esperienza.
> quella che tu chiami ipocrisia è semplice buon senso che grazie al cielo riesce a filtrare ciò che èimportante comunicare agli altri e *cosa rimane nel nostro sacrosanto spazio intimo*.
> *solo i bambini e le persone con problemi mentali esprimono ogni cosa che pensano*


I bambini e le persone con problemi mentali infatti sono sincere per natura.
Non hanno maschere.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

e desiderare per un attimo la vicina/o è un peccatuccio veniale che una moglie(e un maritoa sua volta) sicuro disè e dell'amore che riceve non faticano a perdonare tacitamente .
i segreti sono ben altri


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh, per par condicio, noi maschietti abbiamo uno scanner genetico che rileva e passa al vaglio tette e culi 24/24. E *chi lo nega mente spudoratamente*. E' il gioco delle parti, amico mio :up:


:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> I bambini e le persone con problemi mentali infatti sono sincere per natura.
> Non hanno maschere.


non sono maschere ma equilibrio mentale.
se io vado per strada parlandoa voce alta esprimendo quanto è ridicolo quello, quanto è racchia quella ...non sono sincera ma ho dei problemi


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e desiderare per un attimo la vicina/o è un peccatuccio veniale che una moglie(e un maritoa sua volta) sicuro disè e dell'amore che riceve non faticano a perdonare tacitamente .
> *i segreti sono ben altri*


Infatti.
La disquisizione è partita dal solito particolare che mia moglie raccontò e che è diventato il tormentone di Oscuro.
Ciò che omise mia moglie in tutto il suo racconto furono invece i suoi sentimenti.
Su di quelli calò il silenzio. 
Quando la storia finì ne parlammo e con una certa difficoltà riuscì a lasciarsi andare.
Non del tutto, io credo.
Questa è la parte di noi più difficile da affrontare.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono maschere ma equilibrio mentale.
> se io vado per strada parlandoa voce alta esprimendo quanto è ridicolo quello, quanto è racchia quella ...non sono sincera ma ho dei problemi


Beh... così è cafonesco e basta... non intendevo questo.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Caro danny, ma davvero pensi quello che hai scritto?
> Personalmente non ho mai misurato nessun membro maschile, forse perché non sono alla moda, né questo è mai stato argomento di conversazione nemmeno con l'amica più cara. Trovo non maleducato, ma del tutto svilente prima di me che del mio rapporto, fare del sesso vissuto un argomento di conversazione. Guarda, lo trovo addirittura aberrante. Ti dirò di più: parlare della mia coppia a chicchessia, a meno che non ci sia un problema da cui non so uscire da sola, lo trovo una negazione in termini dell'amore.
> Non ama davvero chi non ha pudore sentimentale o sessuale, ma appunto tromba, scopa, e p*er me c'è una differenza sostanziale tra le due cose: amare e trombare.*



L'altro giorno era partito non so come un argomento sui pompini. Ci fu una levata di scudi sull'importanza di farli bene etc etc.  Mi si disse che io non ne avevo mai provato uno fatto bene.
Ora, io rispondo come potresti rispondere tu.
Non mi importa tanto come, ma con chi.
Però, anche se ti amo, mi accorgo che lo fai male.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh... così è cafonesco e basta... non intendevo questo.


ma è la sincerità totale , quella che non serve a nessuno e che il nostro equilibrio sa distinguere da quella vera


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è la sincerità totale , quella che non serve a nessuno e che il nostro equilibrio sa distinguere da quella vera


Uhm... io intendo per sincerità quella dei bambini. Che ti dicono le cose che pensano in faccia al momento opportuno. E che accettano senza proferir verbo quello che gli accade intorno. Che non hanno sovrastrutture.
Se hanno fame ti dicono che hanno fame, se sono stanchi si accasciano, se vogliono giocare lo fanno.
Che se gli stai sulle balle te lo fanno capire subito, ma che se gli piaci ti abbracciano e te lo dicono.
Un abbraccio di un bambino è l'abbraccio più vero.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... io intendo per sincerità quella dei bambini. Che ti dicono le cose che pensano in faccia al momento opportuno. E che accettano senza proferir verbo quello che gli accade intorno. Che non hanno sovrastrutture.
> Se hanno fame ti dicono che hanno fame, se sono stanchi si accasciano, se vogliono giocare lo fanno.
> Che se gli stai sulle balle te lo fanno capire subito, ma che se gli piaci ti abbracciano e te lo dicono.
> Un abbraccio di un bambino è l'abbraccio più vero.


ma sono bambini e noi no.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami ma considerazioni di questa superficialità non me leaspetterei da un uomo della tua età ed esperienza.
> quella che tu chiami ipocrisia è semplice buon senso che grazie al cielo riesce a filtrare ciò che èimportante comunicare agli altri e cosa rimane nel nostro sacrosanto spazio intimo.
> solo i bambini e le persone con problemi mentali esprimono ogni cosa che pensano


specie se poi non si rimane sul generico ma ci si informa sulle dimensioni di un cazzo specifico e dell'amante per giunta...:rotfl:

ma solo qua ce sta un mare de auto nuove, ville nuove, gioielli nuovi etcetc pe' gli psichiatri, le mugliere e le amanti pure pe' 7 generazioni...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però ripensandoci bene,deve essere proprio dura stare accanto alla tua patner che ti racconta i suoi tradimenti,e poi ti descrive nei particolari la saetta di carne rosa dalla quale è stata folgorata.Ma quanto cazzo è triste?sai amore ti ho tradito ma perdonami quello c'aveva un cazzo da paura...ti giuro mi sentirei male,giuro!


Io scusate ma non ci credo che sia andata proprio cosi
Che lei abbia parlato con lui del pisello dell amante 

Uguale danny non tutte parlano di membri lunghezza e larghezza fidati

Bo probabilmente non frequento le giuste compagnie 
Al massimo x ridere in gruppo può starmi una battuta tra uomini e donne ma disquisirne davvero mai
Poi scusa a che pro ti avrebbe parlato di sto pisello?
Tu mi fai idea di un uomo profondo sensibile ed intelligente 
Lei può arrivare a tanto ?
Non voglio tornare sull argomento ma visto che se ne parla di sti piselli


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh... così è cafonesco e basta... non intendevo questo.


ma manco Minerva intendeva quello..:mrgreen:

uno che parla da solo a bassa o alta voce e' cafone e non svalvolato per te?...
Gesu' Gesu'...:rotfl:


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono bambini e noi no.


L'adulto è un bambino che si è nascosto.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'adulto è un bambino che si è nascosto.


mo' se capiscono tante cose...

peccato cosi' giovine...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'adulto è un bambino che si è nascosto.


ossignur
l'adulto è un bambino che è cresciuto tanto che a sua volta deve essere in grado di educare un altro bambino insegnandogli le cose alle quali un bambino non è capace di far fronte.
(da leggere senza respirare...ho perso punti e virgole)


----------



## Nocciola (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Vedi Oscuro, molte donne, probabilmente tutte (ma qui lo negheranno) valutano le dimensioni del pisello del partner. Ma non glielo dicono. E fanno confronti*. Ho assistito anni fa a un'interessante conversazione in cui amabili ragazze si confrontavano sul tema larghezza/lunghezza, valutando le rispettive esperienze. Come pure la ex di un mio amico si lamentò con me sull'insufficienza del lui, che era anche piuttosto imbranato. A suo dire.
> Il pisello nella sua dimensionalità non è argomento di conversazione in una coppia. Perché non sta bene. E ancora è meno educato parlare dei piselli dei precedenti.
> Come non sta bene che il "lui" di una coppia discetti sulle forme fisiche delle colleghe d'ufficio.
> Però ci pensa.
> ...


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Io scusate ma non ci credo che sia andata proprio cosi
> Che lei abbia parlato con lui del pisello dell amante
> 
> Uguale danny *non tutte parlano di membri* lunghezza e larghezza fidati
> ...


E ammettiamolo che è un argomento che interessa a tanti...
Compro il libro di Rocco... lo presto a mia moglie, adesso ce l'ha la mia collega, poi devo darlo a un'altra amica... (che l'ha fotografato con lo smartphone per mandarlo con What'app a una sua amica). Tutte a ridacchiare sulla copertina col centimetro tarato sul 24 (e ce ne vuole per vederlo in traslucido, io manco l'avevo notato).
Carola... siamo nudisti da 20 anni... di piselli e patate ne abbiamo visti a centinaia... se mia moglie nel confessare il tradimento in motel, mi fa che ce l'aveva grosso come G. (un nostro amico naturista ben dotato)... vabbe, lasciamoglielo dire. Se non l'avesse detto, comunque l'avrebbe pensato. Meglio dentro che fuori (cit. Shrek).
La nostra intimità è sempre stata elevata (pure lei sa alcuni particolari di qualche mia ex).


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E ammettiamolo che è un argomento che interessa a tanti...
> Compro il libro di Rocco... lo presto a mia moglie, adesso ce l'ha la mia collega, poi devo darlo a un'altra amica... (che l'ha fotografato con lo smartphone per mandarlo con What'app a una sua amica). Tutte a ridacchiare sulla copertina col centimetro tarato sul 24 (e ce ne vuole per vederlo in traslucido, io manco l'avevo notato).
> Carola... siamo nudisti da 20 anni... di piselli e patate ne abbiamo visti a centinaia... se mia moglie nel confessare il tradimento in motel, mi fa che ce l'aveva grosso come G. (un nostro amico naturista ben dotato)... vabbe, lasciamoglielo dire. Se non l'avesse detto, comunque l'avrebbe pensato. Meglio dentro che fuori (cit. Shrek).
> La nostra intimità è sempre stata elevata (pure lei sa alcuni particolari di qualche mia ex).


ao' a leggerte me viene er vomito..

non vomito solo pe' non puli'...:rotfl:


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur
> l'adulto è un bambino che è cresciuto tanto che a sua volta deve essere in grado di educare un altro bambino insegnandogli le cose alle quali un bambino non è capace di far fronte.
> (da leggere senza respirare...ho perso punti e virgole)


Ci sono testi e disquisizioni sul concetto di educazione etc. che sintetizzare i danni che fa il mondo adulto sul bambino in un forum è dura... però... pensare che l'adulto sia solo un bambino cresciuto... non mi trova d'accordo.
L'adulto è un bambino represso. Contenuto. Limitato. Che ha appreso nozioni e concetti, ma che ha perso la spontaneità e l'ingenuità per diventare un essere razionale. E razionale spesso col pensiero appreso dagli altri.
Citerei Pascoli o Platone, se vuoi.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' a leggerte me viene er vomito..
> 
> non vomito solo pe' non puli'...:rotfl:



Ma lasciati andare, dai. Cagato hai già cagato, cosa vuoi che sia 'na vomitata in più.


----------



## tullio (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'adulto è un bambino che si è nascosto.


Oppure, ma è la stessa cosa, il guaio di invecchiare è che si rimane giovani. Ma solo in testa.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma lasciati andare, dai. Cagato hai già cagato, cosa vuoi che sia 'na vomitata in più.


veramente non ho ancora cagato, pero' t'informo che a continua' a leggerte, tra poco me risolvi...:mrgreen:

te dovrebbe passa' la mutua agli stitici....:rotfl:

ammetto cmq che ammantare certe vaccate con le tue stronzate e' da artisti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> veramente non ho ancora cagato, pero' t'informo che a continua' a leggerte, tra poco me risolvi...:mrgreen:


Scusame, ma me 'ppareva, con tutte chele stronzate nei tuoi post... me davi l'impressione di esserte libberato de brutto, aho!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono testi e disquisizioni sul concetto di educazione etc. che sintetizzare i danni che fa il mondo adulto sul bambino in un forum è dura... però... pensare che l'adulto sia solo un bambino cresciuto... non mi trova d'accordo.
> L'adulto è un bambino represso. Contenuto. Limitato. Che ha appreso nozioni e concetti, ma che ha perso la spontaneità e l'ingenuità per diventare un essere razionale. E razionale spesso col pensiero appreso dagli altri.
> Citerei Pascoli o Platone, se vuoi.


direi de no oseno' te querelano gli eredi...:mrgreen:

ma tu non e' che sei adulto e si suppone razionale perche' te sei solo digerito acriticamente e da pirla la pappetta masticata dagli altri...

un problema nuovo che nun hai mai studiato, come cazzo lo risolvi oseno'?...:mrgreen:

ecco, esattamente cosi' alla cazzo come te stai a risolve er cornutaggio...

ma dimmi te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Farfalla, rispondi sinceramente.
Se esci con un uomo, nel momento in cui si spoglia... dove si posa l'occhio?
E se in quel punto... trovi un ipodotato... non te ne accorgi?
O pensi... accidenti che piccolo...
E se trovi uno iperdotato... è uguale?
O è una cosa che ti lascia indifferente?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Farfalla, rispondi sinceramente.
> Se esci con un uomo, nel momento in cui si spoglia... dove si posa l'occhio?
> E se in quel punto... trovi un ipodotato... non te ne accorgi?
> O pensi... accidenti che piccolo...
> E se trovi uno iperdotato... è uguale?


ma che domande sono?


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che domande sono?



Più che una domanda è una risposta. 
Ma siamo alla terza o quarta pagine e si è perso il senso del discorso...
Quindi non si capisce. 
Dovresti tornare al discorso originale. Ma come al solito... si è generato un magma dialettico.
Uno dice una cosa un altro la interpreta in una maniera tu devi spiegarlo c'è chi legge una riga, chi cinque, chi solo le righe dispari, c'è chi scrive per diletto, chi per passare il tempo, chi risponde e manco legge... è peggio del telefono senza fili, qui.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Più che una domanda è una risposta.
> Ma siamo alla terza o quarta pagine e si è perso il senso del discorso...
> Quindi non si capisce.
> Dovresti tornare al discorso originale. Ma come al solito... si è generato un magma dialettico.


l ho capito il discorso, ma tu hai fatto una domanda quasi dando per scontato che farfi avrebbe risposto: si gli guardo il pisello..........

io per esempio guaderei la pancia e il culo.....


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l ho capito il discorso, ma tu hai fatto una domanda quasi dando per scontato che farfi avrebbe risposto: si gli guardo il pisello..........
> 
> io per esempio guaderei la pancia e il culo.....


E basta?
Il pisello no?
Mi spieghi allora perché nella parte relativa al sesso sono più frequenti thread su pannocchino pannocchioni patate durata etc che su pancia e culo?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E basta?
> Il pisello no?
> Mi spieghi allora perché nella parte relativa al sesso sono più frequenti thread su pannocchino pannocchioni patate durata etc che su pancia e culo?


perche ognuno e' diverso. e nessuno apre un ddd sulla pancia....
il pisello lo guardo ma non per prima cosa.....e cmq prima di sentenziare lo provo....magari e' piccolo ma funziona meglio di un 23 cm....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E basta?
> Il pisello no?
> Mi spieghi allora perché nella parte relativa al sesso sono più frequenti thread su pannocchino pannocchioni patate durata etc che su pancia e culo?


ma te sfugge che un conto e' essere in fissa co' le tette, n'artro e' disquisire col proprio partner di come le aveva la propria amante....

il fatto che tu e tua moglie siate pure abituati a vede' cazzi a nastri essendo nudisti, non rende la cosa normale perche' e' na' roba da sciroccati ed infatti io penso anche che i nudisti tutte le rotelle al loro posto nun ce l'hanno...

e tu me lo stai confermando...


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche ognuno e' diverso. e nessuno apre un ddd sulla pancia....
> i*l pisello lo guardo* ma non per prima cosa.....e cmq prima di sentenziare lo provo....*magari e' piccolo ma funziona meglio di un 23 cm...*.



E io che ho detto infatti nel primo post?
Lo si guarda. E si fanno anche dei ragionamenti su di esso. 
E sulle sue dimensioni. Come hai fatto tu.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E io che ho detto infatti nel primo post?
> Lo si guarda. E si fanno anche dei ragionamenti su di esso.
> E sulle sue dimensioni. Come hai fatto tu.


no daany. le considerazioni le faccio a posteriori. non sul momento


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no daany. le considerazioni le faccio a posteriori. non sul momento


Primo o dopo, le fai comunque, no?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo o dopo, le fai comunque, no?


ma si.....


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Grazie*



Fantastica ha detto:


> E che se lo leggesse chi dice che oscuro parla solo di culo. Ma se lo leggesse e se lo meditasse.
> Una ola virtuale per oscuro da queste lande.


Grazie,ma sono solo le riflessioni di un uomo di 42 anni in una fase di transizione,cerco delle risposte,faccio i conti con le mie fragilità ogni giorno,e ogni giorno ho un nuova fragilità con la quale fare i conti....Credevo che a questa età sarei stato un uomo più forte,invece sono solo un uomo più sicuro con qualche fragilità in più.Chiudo gli occhi e mi rivedo giovane dietro quel casco sfrecciare su quella moto,rabbia e adrenalina,nessuna paura e poca voglia di vivere,correvo nella speranza di disperdere i miei fantasmi,la morte era un concetto astruso,e comunque la morte non c'era.Ma come fai a liberarti di un fantasma se il fantasma sei tu?se vivi da fantasma?se dai tutto per scontato,se credi che le tue ore di vita rientrino nella tua disponibilità.E invece no,la vita non rientra nella tua disponibilità,come molte cose,ti liberi dei fantasmi quando impari a conviverci,quando smetti di fuggire,e allora il dolore svanisce,allora puoi  anche rallentare,quasi fermarti.E quando sei finalmente fermo i pensieri sono più nitidi,sembra tutto più chiaro,chiudo gli occhi e cerco quel ragazzo che sfrecciava su quella moto,sorpassi improbabili,quel ragazzo non c'è più vorrei tornare indietro e con dolcezza placare il suo animo ma non si può fare,oggi  davanti al mio specchio virtuale c'è un signore di 42 anni,aspetto giovanile,che si diverte ancora a rincorrere una palla su un campo di calcio,a sfrecciare a bordo del suo coupè,non ci sono più fantasmi,ci sono solo domande che cercano una risposta......!


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, molte donne, probabilmente tutte (ma qui lo negheranno) valutano le dimensioni del pisello del partner.  Ma non glielo dicono. E fanno confronti. Ho assistito anni fa a un'interessante conversazione in cui amabili ragazze si confrontavano sul tema larghezza/lunghezza, valutando le rispettive esperienze. Come pure la ex di un mio amico si lamentò con me sull'insufficienza del lui, che era anche piuttosto imbranato. A suo dire.
> Il pisello nella sua dimensionalità non è argomento di conversazione in una coppia. Perché non sta bene. E ancora è meno educato parlare dei piselli dei precedenti.
> Come non sta bene che il "lui" di una coppia discetti sulle forme fisiche delle colleghe d'ufficio.
> Però ci pensa.
> ...


Non è vero.Chi è dotata di intelligenza e maturita lo sa bene che la quarta della vicina di casa possono arrapare di brutto il proprio compagno.Sennò non sarebbe neanche normale il proprio compagno no? Voglio dire:se mio marito incontra una bella donna e mi dice che non gli piace non ci credo ma capisco che per tatto e gentilezza non me lo dice...Ci saranno sempre persone che fisicamente saranno piu belle di noi
e che attireranno l'attenzione piu di noi ma si spera che i propri mariti/le proprie mogli trovino in noi qualcosa di piu rispetto alla sola fisicità e che sappiano gestire le proprie pulsioni.
Non possiamo pretendere che i propri compagni controllino addirittura anche i propri pensieri.Io mi preoccuperei se mio marito incontrasse la Belen e mi dicesse che è brutta!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Chedire*



chedire ha detto:


> Non è vero.Chi è dotata di intelligenza e maturita lo sa bene che la quarta della vicina di casa possono arrapare di brutto il proprio compagno.Sennò non sarebbe neanche normale il proprio compagno no? Voglio dire:se mio marito incontra una bella donna e mi dice che non gli piace non ci credo ma capisco che per tatto e gentilezza non me lo dice...Ci saranno sempre persone che fisicamente saranno piu belle di noi
> e che attireranno l'attenzione piu di noi ma si spera che i propri mariti/le proprie mogli trovino in noi qualcosa di piu rispetto alla sola fisicità e che sappiano gestire le proprie pulsioni.
> Non possiamo pretendere che i propri compagni controllino addirittura anche i propri pensieri.Io mi preoccuperei se mio marito incontrasse la Belen e mi dicesse che è brutta!


Che poi perchè fermarsi alle fisicità di una donna?Non mi crederete,ma forse oggi mi arrapa più la profondità di uno sguardo volitivo che una quarta di seno o un culo che parla......!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi perchè fermarsi alle fisicità di una donna?Non mi crederete,ma forse oggi mi arrapa più la profondità di uno sguardo volitivo che una quarta di seno o un culo che parla......!


minchia, in versione Zen sei na' sorpresa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Patate e piselli sono frequenti argomenti di conversazione con mia moglie.
> *A pranzo e a cena*.
> PS Oggi sono ridanciano.



addirittura!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Tranquilo*



Sterminator ha detto:


> minchia, in versione Zen sei na' sorpresa...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Faccio fatica a riconoscermi anche io....!


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,ma sono solo le riflessioni di un uomo di 42 anni in una fase di transizione,cerco delle risposte,faccio i conti con le mie fragilità ogni giorno,e ogni giorno ho un nuova fragilità con la quale fare i conti....Credevo che a questa età sarei stato un uomo più forte,invece sono solo un uomo più sicuro con qualche fragilità in più.Chiudo gli occhi e mi rivedo giovane dietro quel casco sfrecciare su quella moto,rabbia e adrenalina,nessuna paura e poca voglia di vivere,correvo nella speranza di disperdere i miei fantasmi,la morte era un concetto astruso,e comunque la morte non c'era.Ma come fai a liberarti di un fantasma se il fantasma sei tu?se vivi da fantasma?se dai tutto per scontato,se credi che le tue ore di vita rientrino nella tua disponibilità.E invece no,la vita non rientra nella tua disponibilità,come molte cose,ti liberi dei fantasmi quando impari a conviverci,quando smetti di fuggire,e allora il dolore svanisce,allora puoi  anche rallentare,quasi fermarti.E quando sei finalmente fermo i pensieri sono più nitidi,sembra tutto più chiaro,chiudo gli occhi e cerco quel ragazzo che sfrecciava su quella moto,sorpassi improbabili,quel ragazzo non c'è più vorrei tornare indietro e con dolcezza placare il suo animo ma non si può fare,oggi  davanti al mio specchio virtuale c'è un signore di 42 anni,aspetto giovanile,che si diverte ancora a rincorrere una palla su un campo di calcio,a sfrecciare a bordo del suo coupè,non ci sono più fantasmi,ci sono solo domande che cercano una risposta......!


Bellissimo ciò che hai scritto...ma finché moriremo ci saranno sempre le domande senza risposta.Le risposte poi non sempre si trovano ma la loro stessa ricerca ci dà un motivo per vivere...piu si cresce e piu s' impara.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a riconoscermi anche io....!


vabbe' siediti che mo' te passa...


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi perchè fermarsi alle fisicità di una donna?Non mi crederete,ma forse oggi mi arrapa più la profondità di uno sguardo volitivo che una quarta di seno o un culo che parla......!



Sarà mica che il testosterone sta finendo???? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*sarà*



chedire ha detto:


> Bellissimo ciò che hai scritto...ma finché moriremo ci saranno sempre le domande senza risposta.Le risposte poi non sempre si trovano ma la loro stessa ricerca ci dà un motivo per vivere...piu si cresce e piu s' impara.


Sarà forse per questo che ogni tanto vorrei tornare su quella moto a combattere con i miei fantasmi,senza dover cercare alcuna risposta?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' siediti che mo' te passa...


Mi succede quando mi siedo...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Homer ha detto:


> Sarà mica che il testosterone sta finendo???? :rotfl::rotfl:


No no,sempre fedele alle mie pippe giornaliere,sarà che è finita la mia incoscienza?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi succede quando mi siedo...


Si vede che ti siedi dalla parte sbagliata.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Non è vero.Chi è dotata di intelligenza e maturita lo sa bene che la quarta della vicina di casa possono arrapare di brutto il proprio compagno.Sennò non sarebbe neanche normale il proprio compagno no? Voglio dire:se mio marito incontra una bella donna e mi dice che non gli piace non ci credo ma capisco che per tatto e gentilezza non me lo dice...Ci saranno sempre persone che fisicamente saranno piu belle di noi
> e che attireranno l'attenzione piu di noi ma si spera che i propri mariti/le proprie mogli trovino in noi qualcosa di piu rispetto alla sola fisicità e che sappiano gestire le proprie pulsioni.
> Non possiamo pretendere che i propri compagni controllino addirittura anche i propri pensieri.Io mi preoccuperei se mio marito incontrasse la Belen e mi dicesse che è brutta!


:up:
Sei sincera.
E ti aspetti altrettanto da chi sta con te.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vede che ti siedi dalla parte sbagliata.


Si vede che non dovrei sedermi...!


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> addirittura!!!


Sì, ma ieri sera risotto con i funghi.
Come pasta, preferisco la Garofalo. Per me è ottima.:smile:


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No no,sempre fedele alle mie pippe giornaliere,*sarà che è finita la mia incoscienza?*



Ma quella, chi prima chi dopo, finisce per tutti. Forse sei maturato??


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi perchè fermarsi alle fisicità di una donna?Non mi crederete,ma forse oggi mi arrapa più la profondità di uno sguardo volitivo che una quarta di seno o un culo che parla......!


Molti uomini non la vedono come te e si arrapano di piu con la fisicità perché lo sguardo volitivo forse (e casomai)
lo noteranno dopo...e sono proprio questi che fanno i casini perché la superficialita è un modo di vivere per loro....


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Grazie,ma sono solo le riflessioni di un uomo di 42 anni in una fase di transizione,cerco delle risposte,faccio i conti con le mie fragilità ogni giorno,e ogni giorno ho un nuova fragilità con la quale fare i conti....Credevo che a questa età sarei stato un uomo più forte,invece sono solo un uomo più sicuro con qualche fragilità in più.Chiudo gli occhi e mi rivedo giovane dietro quel casco sfrecciare su quella moto,rabbia e adrenalina,*nessuna paura e poca voglia di vivere,correvo nella speranza di disperdere i miei fantasmi,la morte era un concetto astruso,e comunque la morte non c'era.Ma come fai a liberarti di un fantasma se il fantasma sei tu?se vivi da fantasma?se dai tutto per scontato,se credi che le tue ore di vita rientrino nella tua disponibilità.E invece no,la vita non rientra nella tua disponibilità,come molte cose,ti liberi dei fantasmi quando impari a conviverci,quando smetti di fuggire,e allora il dolore svanisce,allora puoi  anche rallentare,quasi fermarti.E quando sei finalmente fermo i pensieri sono più nitidi,sembra tutto più chiaro,chiudo gli occhi e cerco quel ragazzo che sfrecciava su quella moto,sorpassi improbabili,quel ragazzo non c'è più vorrei tornare indietro e con dolcezza placare il suo animo ma non si può fare,oggi  davanti al mio specchio virtuale c'è un signore di 42 anni,aspetto giovanile,che si diverte ancora a rincorrere una palla su un campo di calcio,a sfrecciare a bordo del suo coupè,non ci sono più fantasmi,ci sono solo domande che cercano una risposta......!


ho qualche anno in più e riconosco la stessa fase che ho passato io... penso sia normale cambiare ma te ne accorgi di colpo, non è una cosa graduale.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> *Molti uomini* non la vedono come te e *si arrapano di piu con la fisicità* perché lo sguardo volitivo forse (e casomai)
> lo noteranno dopo...e sono proprio questi che fanno i casini perché la superficialita è un modo di vivere per loro....



Molti o tutti... uhm... vediamo se almeno gli uomini sanno essere sinceri... in presenza dell'altro sesso...

Modalità: sincerità totale.

Io mi arrapo col culo. Meglio se con dei bei capelli lunghi a sottolinearlo. 
Lo sguardo volitivo... si sta parlando di arraparsi, mica di amare una persona.
E certo che lo si guarda. Come per un quadro.
La cornice la si nota. Deve essere almeno coordinata.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Molti o tutti... uhm... vediamo se almeno gli uomini sanno essere sinceri...
> 
> 
> Io mi arrapo col culo. Meglio se con dei bei capelli lunghi a sottolinearlo.
> ...


Quoto!! Mi ci metto in quella schiera di uomini


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Sei sincera.
> E ti aspetti altrettanto da chi sta con te.


Chi sta con me tutto questo lo sapeva ma non se n'è fregato minimamente...eppure l'unica cosa che pretendevo era quella ancge se a volte la verità poteva far male.Preferisco una verità che mi fa male rispetto ad una bugia che mi umilia


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma quella, chi prima chi dopo, finisce per tutti. Forse sei maturato??


Maturato?cambiato?rassegnato?invecchiato?forse si.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Grazie,ma sono solo le riflessioni di un uomo di 42 anni in una fase di transizione,cerco delle risposte,faccio i conti con le mie fragilità ogni giorno,e ogni giorno ho un nuova fragilità con la quale fare i conti....Credevo che a questa età sarei stato un uomo più forte,invece sono solo un uomo più sicuro con qualche fragilità in più.*Chiudo gli occhi e mi rivedo giovane dietro quel casco sfrecciare su quella moto,rabbia e adrenalina,nessuna paura e poca voglia di vivere,correvo nella speranza di disperdere i miei fantasmi,la morte era un concetto astruso,e comunque la morte non c'era.Ma come fai a liberarti di un fantasma se il fantasma sei tu?se vivi da fantasma?se dai tutto per scontato,se credi che le tue ore di vita rientrino nella tua disponibilità.E invece no,la vita non rientra nella tua disponibilità,come molte cose,ti liberi dei fantasmi quando impari a conviverci,quando smetti di fuggire,e allora il dolore svanisce,allora puoi  anche rallentare,quasi fermarti.E quando sei finalmente fermo i pensieri sono più nitidi,sembra tutto più chiaro,chiudo gli occhi e cerco quel ragazzo che sfrecciava su quella moto,sorpassi improbabili,quel ragazzo non c'è più vorrei tornare indietro e con dolcezza placare il suo animo ma non si può fare,oggi  davanti al mio specchio virtuale c'è un signore di 42 anni,aspetto giovanile,che si diverte ancora a rincorrere una palla su un campo di calcio,a sfrecciare a bordo del suo coupè,non ci sono più fantasmi,ci sono solo domande che cercano una risposta......!



Ci stiamo passando tutti, Oscuro.
Mica lo sapevo anch'io che era così.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Chi sta con me tutto questo lo sapeva ma non se n'è fregato minimamente...eppure l'unica cosa che pretendevo era quella ancge se a volte la verità poteva far male.*Preferisco una verità che mi fa male rispetto ad una bugia che mi umilia*


Completamente d'accordo.

E introdurrei un altra questione... che ho letto tante volte.
Si dice che si mente al partner per "Non fargli male".
Io non ci credo.
Si mente per non far*ci* male.
Perché si ha paura che dicendo la verità ci arrivi una padellata in testa.
Lode a chi ha il coraggio e le palle di tirare fuori la verità.
Qualunque conseguenza comporti.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Molti o tutti... uhm... vediamo se almeno gli uomini sanno essere sinceri... in presenza dell'altro sesso...
> 
> Modalità: sincerità totale.
> 
> ...


Mi attira una donna femmina, la sua sensualità... la cosa è indefinibile a parole, ma si percepisce subito...nei gesti, nel portamento, nello sguardo, nella voce.
I particolari fisici francamente li ho superati... non so se sia positivo o meno


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Io*



danny ha detto:


> Molti o tutti... uhm... vediamo se almeno gli uomini sanno essere sinceri... in presenza dell'altro sesso...
> 
> Modalità: sincerità totale.
> 
> ...


Io non mi arrapo solo con un bel culo e un punto vita stretto,mi fa effetto certo,ma certi sguardi forse mi fanno anche più effetto....ripeto:sono in crisi,sono in una fase ti transizione....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Molti uomini non la vedono come te e si arrapano di piu con la fisicità perché lo sguardo volitivo forse (e casomai)
> lo noteranno dopo...e sono proprio questi che fanno i casini perché la superficialita è un modo di vivere per loro....


te c'avrai na' seconda allora e pure scarsa...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Caro danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ci stiamo passando tutti, Oscuro.
> Mica lo sapevo anch'io che era così.


Il mio problema  è che pensavo che a me non sarebbe toccato passarci,io l'invincibile,"ER MATTO"....lasciamo stare...!


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio problema  è che pensavo che a me non sarebbe toccato passarci,io l'invincibile,"ER MATTO"....lasciamo stare...!


Oscù...........non mi cadere adesso, dai!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Mi attira una donna femmina, la sua sensualità... la cosa è indefinibile a parole, ma si percepisce subito...nei gesti, nel portamento, nello sguardo, nella voce.
> I particolari fisici francamente li ho superati... non so se sia positivo o meno


Ecco io come te ma un bel culo mi fa ancora effetto...!


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà forse per questo che ogni tanto vorrei tornare su quella moto a combattere con i miei fantasmi,senza dover cercare alcuna risposta?


Forse e dovresti salire su quella moto...poi le risposte se ci sono arriveranno da sole.La vita è bravissima in questo...Io non lo nascondo, nei miei momenti più brutti avevo anche pensato di farla finita.Di notte le domande si moltiplicavano e mi torturavano.Ma poi la mattina dopo usciva un nuovo
sole e pensavo che cosi come ho avuto i miei brutti fantasmi avrò anche i miei nuovi sogni...E tiravo avanti cosi ogni giorno.Pensare troppo non serve...a volte basta correre verso quello che c'aspetta


----------



## Sterminator (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Completamente d'accordo.
> 
> E introdurrei un altra questione... che ho letto tante volte.
> Si dice che si mente al partner per "Non fargli male".
> ...


ma tu quindi solo pe' paura che te meni, alla tua signora nun je diresti nella spiaggia vostra...

amo' senti oggi er pareo mettitelo fino alla bocca che la cellulite e le tette che te cadono nun se ponno proprio vede'?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco io come te ma un bel culo mi fa ancora effetto...!


che te lo dico a fare... ma non certo la prima cosa.


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te c'avrai na' seconda allora e pure scarsa...:mrgreen:


Stermy....fai il bravo senno lo dico a miss caciotta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E se vuoi sapere ho una decima abbondante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi ci vuo'
il camion per portarmi a cena


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Stermy....fai il bravo senno lo dico a miss caciotta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E se vuoi sapere ho una decima abbondante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi ci vuo'
> il camion per portarmi a cena


mi fai una cortesia?
te lo prendi e te lo porti via per sempre? vi mantengo pure a tutti e due guarda.....


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Homer ha detto:


> Oscù...........non mi cadere adesso, dai!!!


Cadere io?Sai che novità....


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cadere io?Sai che novità....


per un motociclista poi...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Ex*



Nobody ha detto:


> per un motociclista poi...


Ex...con le moto poi ho chiuso.


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi fai una cortesia?
> te lo prendi e te lo porti via per sempre? vi mantengo pure a tutti e due guarda.....


Volentieri ma in fatto di mantenimento ce la faccio da sola grazie!
Stavamo solo scherzando e mi scuso con te.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Volentieri ma in fatto di mantenimento ce la faccio da sola grazie!
> Stavamo solo scherzando e mi scuso con te.


perche?
io non stavo scherzando! portatelo viaaa


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ex...con le moto poi ho chiuso.


ma ti sarai fatto la tua buona dose immagino... da quelle idiote da fermo del cavalletto e del bloccadisco dimenticato a qualcuna magari più seria. E poi all'ex ci credo poco, motociclista si resta anche senza moto.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu quindi solo pe' paura che te meni, alla tua signora nun je diresti nella spiaggia vostra...
> 
> amo' senti oggi er pareo mettitelo fino alla bocca che la cellulite e le tette che te cadono nun se ponno proprio vede'?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non glielo dico perché non è vero. E il pareo... non c'è. ..


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Molti o tutti... uhm... vediamo se almeno gli uomini sanno essere sinceri... in presenza dell'altro sesso...
> 
> Modalità: sincerità totale.
> 
> ...


Cmq per superfiali intendevo quelli che fanno sesso alla prima sculettata
tradendo chi ci sta vicino...mica chi nota la bellezza del "paesaggio".
Chiaro no?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma ti sarai fatto la tua buona dose immagino... da quelle idiote da fermo del cavalletto e del bloccadisco dimenticato a qualcuna magari più seria. E poi all'ex ci credo poco, motociclista si resta anche senza moto.


Si hai ragione.La caduta più clamorosa è stata per sorpassare la mia ex,gli avevo proibito di passare davanti casa :rotfl:chiaramente lei se ne fotteva ....quindi, bella curva,bella piega,anteriore che perde aderenza,senza casco,la moto finisce sotto una macchina, io miracolosamente illeso,solo ammaccature,lei che si ferma spaventata, io che mi rialzo e gli dico:vattene che porti pure iella,lei si mette a piangere si infila il casco e se ne và...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche?
> io non stavo scherzando! portatelo viaaa


Va be'! Mo' la cosa si fa seria e ci devo ragionare
un po'....ma mi sa che mi rifiuta:rotfl: sai?Dovresti
chiederlo a lui e mettici una buona parola!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Va be'! Mo' la cosa si fa seria e ci devo ragionare
> un po'....ma mi sa che mi rifiuta:rotfl: sai?Dovresti
> chiederlo a lui e mettici una buona parola!


tutte quelle che vuoi


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si hai ragione.La caduta più clamorosa è stata per sorpassare la mia ex,gli avevo proibito di passare davanti casa :rotfl:chiaramente lei se ne fotteva ....quindi, bella curva,bella piega,*anteriore che perde aderenza*,senza casco,la moto finisce sotto una macchina, io miracolosamente illeso,solo ammaccature,lei che si ferma spaventata, io che mi rialzo e gli dico:vattene che porti pure iella,lei si mette a piangere si infila il casco e se ne và...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!


sfiorato il freno con la mano destra?  sai che sono caduto un paio d'anni fa a parti rovescaite? Questa pazza mi vede e mi taglia la strada inchiodandomi davanti :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non glielo dico perché non è vero. E il pareo... non c'è. ..


Danny sei un signore!:up:non la riesci a trattare male 
nemmeno sul virtuale...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Nobody ha detto:


> sfiorato il freno con la mano destra?  sai che sono caduto un paio d'anni fa a parti rovescaite? Questa pazza mi vede e mi taglia la strada inchiodandomi davanti :mrgreen:


NO!Ci credi che ancora oggi non mi spiego la caduta?sicuro non ho frenato,la curva la conoscevo benissimo,forse troppo piegato e si è chiuso l'anteriore?ci potevo rimanere.Comunque so cascare,e non è una battuta,sono abituato...fra pallone e moto....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Chedire*



chedire ha detto:


> Danny sei un signore!:up:non la riesci a trattare male
> nemmeno sul virtuale...


Hai ragione,a me è simpatico proprio per questo.Non perde mai la calma,mai un vaffanculo,mai uno scazzo,imperturbabile,non so come cazzo ci riesce.


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2014)

*oscuro*

Esimio, pisci ancora sulle maniglie delle auto?


Avrei un piacere da chiederti.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> Esimio, pisci ancora sulle maniglie delle auto?
> 
> 
> Avrei un piacere da chiederti.


No,però un favore ad un amico non si nega mai.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> *Esimio, pisci ancora sulle maniglie delle auto?*
> 
> 
> Avrei un piacere da chiederti.



     


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Homedr*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbè dai cose vecchie...:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione,a me è simpatico proprio per questo.Non perde mai la calma,mai un vaffanculo,mai uno scazzo,imperturbabile,non so come cazzo ci riesce.


È vero....! Ha un self control invidiabile...


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,però un favore ad un amico non si nega mai.


Anch'io!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Chedi*



chedire ha detto:


> È vero....! Ha un self control invidiabile...


Si,non perde mai la calma.


----------



## Homer (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Anch'io!



Che facciamo?? Distribuiamo "piscia" gratis??? :sonar::sonar:


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2014)

Discussione interessante ma anche io come Nausicaa mi limito a leggere.
Non ho davveto contributi da dare.


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Che facciamo?? Distribuiamo "piscia" gratis??? :sonar::sonar:


A me mi basta poco...la mette in bottiglietta e me la manda per posta priotaria...Non chiedo tanto...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Chedire*



chedire ha detto:


> Anch'io!


Anche tu cosa?:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu cosa?:rotfl:


Un piacere anche per me....non ti devi scomodare molto.me la mandi per posta no? Al piu presto però che la macchina nuova arriva lunedi...


----------



## Lui (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,però un favore ad un amico non si nega mai.





chedire ha detto:


> Anch'io!


chedire anche tu non neghi mai un favore ad un amico?

interessante.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> chedire anche tu non neghi mai un favore ad un amico?
> 
> interessante.


Ok.Fammi sapere dove e quando...mi baci il culo poi?


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> chedire anche tu non neghi mai un favore ad un amico?
> 
> interessante.


beh di amici non ne tengo e di amiche poche ma buone...poi dipende dal favore...sai non tutto é fattibile.


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

tutti questi pezzi di carne mi fanno calare una tristezza che altro che sesso  .mi viene da piangere(come una bambina:mrgreen


danny ha detto:


> E basta?
> Il pisello no?
> Mi spieghi allora perché nella parte relativa al sesso sono più frequenti thread su pannocchino pannocchioni patate durata etc che su pancia e culo?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> tutti questi pezzi di carne mi fanno calare una tristezza che altro che sesso  .mi viene da piangere(come una bambina:mrgreen


Che chiappe ecclesiastiche che hai....!


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

anatema





oscuro ha detto:


> Che chiappe* ecclesiastiche *che hai....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Cmq*



oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,ma sono solo le riflessioni di un uomo di 42 anni in una fase di transizione,cerco delle risposte,faccio i conti con le mie fragilità ogni giorno,e ogni giorno ho un nuova fragilità con la quale fare i conti....Credevo che a questa età sarei stato un uomo più forte,invece sono solo un uomo più sicuro con qualche fragilità in più.Chiudo gli occhi e mi rivedo giovane dietro quel casco sfrecciare su quella moto,rabbia e adrenalina,nessuna paura e poca voglia di vivere,correvo nella speranza di disperdere i miei fantasmi,la morte era un concetto astruso,e comunque la morte non c'era.Ma come fai a liberarti di un fantasma se il fantasma sei tu?se vivi da fantasma?se dai tutto per scontato,se credi che le tue ore di vita rientrino nella tua disponibilità.E invece no,la vita non rientra nella tua disponibilità,come molte cose,ti liberi dei fantasmi quando impari a conviverci,quando smetti di fuggire,e allora il dolore svanisce,allora puoi  anche rallentare,quasi fermarti.E quando sei finalmente fermo i pensieri sono più nitidi,sembra tutto più chiaro,chiudo gli occhi e cerco quel ragazzo che sfrecciava su quella moto,sorpassi improbabili,quel ragazzo non c'è più vorrei tornare indietro e con dolcezza placare il suo animo ma non si può fare,oggi  davanti al mio specchio virtuale c'è un signore di 42 anni,aspetto giovanile,che si diverte ancora a rincorrere una palla su un campo di calcio,a sfrecciare a bordo del suo coupè,non ci sono più fantasmi,ci sono solo domande che cercano una risposta......!


Cmq quando scrivo ste cose mi sento a disagio...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Danny hai scritto qualcosa di profondo e intenso.Forse la risposta alle tue osservazioni non c'è.Posso solo risponderti così:ho smesso di cercare un senso,verso i 30 anni ho fatto pace con la vita,ho fatto pace con me stesso,ho incominciato a pensare alla morte,ho cominciato a pensare di non essere più immortale.....Si ,è vero è una società tremendamente egoista,sembra che in molti non ci sia la consapevolezza dell' essere mortali,lasceremo tutto,e tutto infondo ha un valore effimero se non irrisorio.Non faccio più programmi a lungo termine e non mi va di farne,vivo alla giornata,cerco il buono in ogni giornata,che sia un sorriso o una buona azione.Credo l'egoismo non sia veicolato da messaggi esterni,o forse non solo da quelli.Siamo educati ad essere egoisti,questo è il problema.Cambiamo ogni giorno danny,la persona che abbiamo accanto cambia ogni giorno,cresciamo,maturiamo esperienze diverse,è vero un pò di passione scema,inevitabile!Forse il prestare un pò di attenzione ai cambiamenti di chi amiamo potrebbe essere già un bel modo mantenere vivi i sentimenti provati un tempo.Non dovremmo mai smettere di crescere,di provare ad essere persone migliori,alla fine siamo tutti legati a quel filo sottilissimo che è la vita,vorrei tanto smettere di vivere quando non avrò più voglia di vivere...,non mi porterò dietro nulla prima di staccarmi da quel filo e scomparire in mezzo a tutto questo rumore.....


Il disagio aumenta...!


----------



## Caciottina (3 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema


ma che vuol dire? l anatema non e' una maledizione?
perche lo dici sempre?


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!Ci credi che ancora oggi non mi spiego la caduta?sicuro non ho frenato,la curva la conoscevo benissimo,forse troppo piegato e si è chiuso l'anteriore?ci potevo rimanere.Comunque so cascare,e non è una battuta,sono abituato...fra pallone e moto....:rotfl:


se non hai pinzato il freno davanti, allora si... hai piegato troppo e magari ti è mancato quel filo di gas per mantenerti l'anteriore dritto... che sapevi cascare lo sapevo, se dici moto sai cascare o perlomeno ti ci ci abitui :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vedi Oscuro, molte donne, probabilmente tutte (ma qui lo negheranno) valutano le dimensioni del pisello del partner.  Ma non glielo dicono. E fanno confronti. Ho assistito anni fa a un'interessante conversazione in cui amabili ragazze si confrontavano sul tema larghezza/lunghezza, valutando le rispettive esperienze. Come pure la ex di un mio amico si lamentò con me sull'insufficienza del lui, che era anche piuttosto imbranato. A suo dire.
> Il pisello nella sua dimensionalità non è argomento di conversazione in una coppia. Perché non sta bene. E ancora è meno educato parlare dei piselli dei precedenti.
> Come non sta bene che il "lui" di una coppia discetti sulle forme fisiche delle colleghe d'ufficio.
> Però ci pensa.
> ...


Ma valutare il pisello di un uomo lo trovo ridicolo. Poi boh magari vi sta chi a in giro con il centimetro in borsetta :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il disagio aumenta...!



Amico tu stai male,x scrivere ste boiate..ma come me ne frego io degli anni, e tu che ne hai 15 in meno,ti metti problemi??Non si puo'..ti serve una giornata vissuta pericolosamente alla Lotharcosi'guarisci...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Sai*



Nobody ha detto:


> se non hai pinzato il freno davanti, allora si... hai piegato troppo e magari ti è mancato quel filo di gas per mantenerti l'anteriore dritto... che sapevi cascare lo sapevo, se dici moto sai cascare o perlomeno ti ci ci abitui :mrgreen:


Sai ho sempre avuto un dubbio:il cerchio posteriore leggermente storto per una buca...,potrebbe essere?si ,ti ho scritto che si è chiuso l'anteriore,ma è andata di colpo giù,se fosse il posteriore la moto mi avrebbe sbalzato in aria giusto?,vabbè sono passati 25 anni e ti giuro che ancora non capisco,secondo me non andavo neanche così veloce,e non ero neanche così in piega,ma sarà che quella portava sfiga sul serio?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Fase*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico tu stai male,x scrivere ste boiate..ma come me ne frego io degli anni, e tu che ne hai 15 in meno,ti metti problemi??Non si puo'..ti serve una giornata vissuta pericolosamente alla Lotharcosi'guarisci...


Fase di transizione?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma valutare il pisello di un uomo lo trovo ridicolo. Poi boh magari vi sta chi a in giro con il centimetro in borsetta :mrgreen:


Con me usano il metro...!


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire? l anatema non e' una maledizione?
> perche lo dici sempre?


perché sono noiosa e intollerante. il significato è quello di ....maledizione!
nell'uso che ne faccio a volte è eresia!  altre orrore!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fase di transizione?



cazzate amico.....forever young


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> cazzate amico.....forever young


Si certo forever young...allora sono nato vecchio...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2014)

no, lothar , s'invecchia e la maniera migliore per farlo meglio è accettarlo  





lothar57 ha detto:


> cazzate amico.....forever young


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai ho sempre avuto un dubbio:il cerchio posteriore leggermente storto per una buca...,potrebbe essere?si ,ti ho scritto che si è chiuso l'anteriore,ma è andata di colpo giù,se fosse il posteriore la moto mi avrebbe sbalzato in aria giusto?,vabbè sono passati 25 anni e ti giuro che ancora non capisco,secondo me non andavo neanche così veloce,e non ero neanche così in piega,ma sarà che quella portava sfiga sul serio?


se parte un pochetto il posteriore, la senti che ti si dimena sotto il culo anche solo appena appena... no carissimo, propenderei per il poco gas o per la tipa :mrgreen: io con quella che ti dicevo prima, mi ci sono frantumato la clavicola... poi uno parla male delle donne :sonar:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo forever young...allora sono nato vecchio...:rotfl::rotfl:



no sono matto io.sai il mio medico,donna,con mia moglie dice''suo marito non si rende conto degli anni???''..ed e'vero...


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> se parte un pochetto il posteriore, la senti che ti si dimena sotto il culo anche solo appena appena... no carissimo, propenderei per il poco gas o per la tipa :mrgreen: io con quella che ti dicevo prima, mi ci sono frantumato la clavicola... poi uno parla male delle donne :sonar:


Infatti ero con poco gas aspettando il punto di corda per ridarlo....io sul ginocchio ho ancora la cicatrice...anche sul cuore....!


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti ero con poco gas aspettando il punto di corda per ridarlo....io sul ginocchio ho ancora la cicatrice...anche sul cuore....!


che discussioni al bar con gli amici su questo punto di corda bastardo...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con me usano il metro...!


Eh ma infatti mi so dovuta comperare una shopper per te che il metro non mi entra sul bauletto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo forever young...allora sono nato vecchio...:rotfl::rotfl:


Ah sei del tipo vecchio dentro e giovane fuori ?


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah sei del tipo vecchio dentro e giovane fuori ?


Mia madre usa il termine:tormentato!


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no sono matto io.sai il mio medico,donna,con mia moglie dice''suo marito non si rende conto degli anni???''..ed e'vero...


mi pare un complimento :smile:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> che discussioni al bar con gli amici su questo punto di corda bastardo...


Allora:in teoria freni,vai giù ,punto di corda e gas...in teoria.Altra teoria freni di più,parzializzi il gas e vai giù,punto di corda poi il spalanchi.Io sono per la prima,magari con un marcia inferiore e non una più lunga,sono tecnicismi però....


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora:in teoria freni,vai giù ,punto di corda e gas...in teoria.Altra teoria freni di più,parzializzi il gas e vai giù,punto di corda poi il spalanchi.Io sono per la prima,magari con un marcia inferiore e non una più lunga,sono tecnicismi però....


anche per me molto meglio la prima, hai molto più controllo... con la seconda rendi la moto molto più nervosa, va bene solo se arrivi lungo alla staccata, e devi rimediare... ma altrimenti non esiste proprio! Poi dipende anche dai cilindri e dalla cavalleria che hai sotto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> anche per me molto meglio la prima, hai molto più controllo... con la seconda rendi la moto molto più nervosa, va bene solo se arrivi lungo alla staccata, e devi rimediare... ma altrimenti non esiste proprio!


Chiaramente dopo il punto di corda spalanchi quando la moto è un minimo più dritta,io sono andato giù sul punto di corda all'improvviso......Cmq contento del tuo ritorno.... mi mancava qualcuno con cui disquisire di questi tecnicismi.Mi è rimasto solo un cruccio:comprarmi un ducati,sarei stato tanto curioso di vedere nella guida la differenza del bicilindrico rispetto alle 4 cilindri jap.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiaramente dopo il punto di corda spalanchi quando la moto è un minimo più dritta,io sono andato giù sul punto di corda all'improvviso......Cmq contento del tuo ritorno.... mi mancava qualcuno con cui disquisire di questi tecnicismi.Mi è rimasto solo un cruccio:comprarmi un ducati,sarei stato tanto curioso di vedere nella guida la differenza del bicilindrico rispetto alle 4 cilindri jap.


Tanti anni fa avevo un 4 cilindri, poi quando ho deciso di ricominciare ho preso un bicilindrico jappo, la kawa 650... nervosetta. Me l'hanno ciulata qualche mese fa, parcheggiata a 50 metri dalla questura, e meno male che avevo tolto la cosa importante dal bauletto, stavo portando la denuncia per la nuova berta... immagina te il casino se mi spariva appena presa e non ancora dichiarata.
Sto pensando anche io al monster della ducati... mo' vediamo...
Piacere anche mio :smile:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Io*



Nobody ha detto:


> Tanti anni fa avevo un 4 cilindri, poi quando ho deciso di ricominciare ho preso un bicilindrico jappo, la kawa 650... nervosetta. Me l'hanno ciulata qualche mese fa, parcheggiata a 50 metri dalla questura, e meno male che avevo tolto la cosa importante dal bauletto, stavo portando la denuncia per la nuova berta... immagina te il casino se mi spariva appena presa e non ancora dichiarata.
> Sto pensando anche io al monster della ducati... mo' vediamo...
> Piacere anche mio :smile:


Io pensavo ad una 996,998,poi...poi sono passato alle macchine!Adesso ho una jap biturbo....347cv....!


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pensavo ad una 996,998,poi...poi sono passato alle macchine!Adesso ho una jap biturbo....*347cv*....!


preso il brevetto?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mia madre usa il termine:tormentato!


eh oddio anche  si campa male però alla lunga, i tormenti poi se non si risolvono diventano intollerabili


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> preso il brevetto?


Sai se vai forte in moto,con la macchina è più semplice diventa tutto intuitivo,da macchina a moto invece no.Ti dirò 347 cavalli su 4 ruote motrici sono gestibilissimi,la macchina che avevo prima ne aveva 240cv ,turbo su una trazione posteriore e 1240kg...quando pioveva non sapevi mai se uscivi dalle curve e come ci uscivi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai se vai forte in moto,con la macchina è più semplice diventa tutto intuitivo,da macchina a moto invece no.Ti dirò 347 cavalli su 4 ruote motrici sono gestibilissimi,la macchina che avevo prima ne aveva 240cv ,turbo su una trazione posteriore e 1240kg...quando pioveva non sapevi mai se uscivi dalle curve e come ci uscivi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


beh si, se impari a gestire 100cv su due ruote e 200kg di peso, poi sai adattarti praticamente a tutto su 4 ruote...:up:
Abbiamo rovinato il thread mi sa... scusa danny :smile:


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh oddio anche  si campa male però alla lunga, i tormenti poi se non si risolvono diventano intollerabili


Dice che ero così da 4 anni....!Una sera non volevo mettere il pigiamino prima di andare a dormire..mia madre mi disse:quando arriva papà ti sgrida se sei senza pigiamino.Io:non metto il pigiamino.Mio padre tornò, mia madre sorridendo gli disse sta storia,quindi venne da me sforzandosi di essere serio dicendomi:se non ti metti il pigiamino puoi anche andartene di casa... cercando di spaventarmi.Io mi alzai presi la porta  e dopo averla chiusa me ne andai per le scale con mia madre che mi correva dietro...povera mamma mia....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> beh si, se impari a gestire 100cv su due ruote e 200kg di peso, poi sai adattarti praticamente a tutto su 4 ruote...:up:
> Abbiamo rovinato il thread mi sa... scusa danny :smile:


Ma che... ci dovrebbero solo che ringraziare di queste nozioni tecniche.


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però ripensandoci bene,deve essere proprio dura stare accanto alla tua patner che ti racconta i suoi tradimenti,e poi ti descrive nei particolari la saetta di carne rosa dalla quale è stata folgorata.Ma quanto cazzo è triste?sai amore ti ho tradito ma perdonami quello c'aveva un cazzo da paura...ti giuro mi sentirei male,giuro!



Veramente gli ha raccontato che non gli tirava, quindi può averlo fatto, anche se faceva meglio a tacere, per consolarlo a modo suo per essere andata in motel dopo avergli assicurato che non lo avrebbe più visto.

Basta con questo fatto, uno racconta un tradimento, dovrebbe essere aiutato a risollevarsi invece  sono mesi che in troppi, sempre uomini, tornano su questo particolare.

A me aveva colpito molto altro della moglie di Danny, la sua 'timidezza', a detta di lui, che però ne conosceva benissimo i trascorsi molto piccanti.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai se vai forte in moto,con la macchina è più semplice diventa tutto intuitivo,da macchina a moto invece no.Ti dirò 347 cavalli su 4 ruote motrici sono gestibilissimi,la macchina che avevo prima ne aveva 240cv ,turbo su una trazione posteriore e 1240kg...quando pioveva non sapevi mai se uscivi dalle curve e come ci uscivi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[/QUOTE
> 
> la potenza pero'per me conta il giusto..qualche giorno  fa' in E45 un Range supercharged(credo 4000 a benzina),le ha provate tutte,ma non mi passava.perche'la mia Mito faceva le curve ai 160,anche strette...lui non ci riusciva..


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sai se vai forte in moto,con la macchina è più semplice diventa tutto intuitivo,da macchina a moto invece no.Ti dirò 347 cavalli su 4 ruote motrici sono gestibilissimi,la macchina che avevo prima ne aveva 240cv ,turbo su una trazione posteriore e 1240kg...quando pioveva non sapevi mai se uscivi dalle curve e come ci uscivi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E basta?
> Il pisello no?
> Mi spieghi allora perché nella parte relativa al sesso sono più frequenti thread su pannocchino pannocchioni patate durata etc che su pancia e culo?



Danny, perchè il pisello più che guardarlo, lo senti e, lo senti ancora prima che si spogli, soprattutto se è notevole.

Anche se non vuoi farli i paragoni, è scontato che se la differenza  notevole te ne accorgi subito.

E sono tutte storie che la misura non ha la sua importanza, conta, eccome se conta, ovvio che deve prima di tutto piacerti e saperci fare, ma se ha un pisello di una certa consistenza e duro, lo apprezzi.

Qualche problema può esserci se è notevolmente superdotato, ma superabile rispetto a chi fatica a farlo funzionare.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente gli ha raccontato che non gli tirava, quindi può averlo fatto, anche se faceva meglio a tacere, per consolarlo a modo suo per essere andata in motel dopo avergli assicurato che non lo avrebbe più visto.
> 
> Basta con questo fatto, uno racconta un tradimento, dovrebbe essere aiutato a risollevarsi invece  sono mesi che in troppi, sempre uomini, tornano su questo particolare.
> 
> A me aveva colpito molto altro della moglie di Danny, la sua 'timidezza', a detta di lui, che però ne conosceva benissimo i trascorsi molto piccanti.


vorrei davvero capire l'utilità di certi discorsi... se la mia donna mi tradisse, prescindendo dal fatto di continuare (assai difficile) o meno con lei, tutto vorrei sentirle dire tranne che certi particolari squallidi della sua intimità con l'amante.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Ecco*



Nobody ha detto:


> vorrei davvero capire l'utilità di certi discorsi... se la mia donna mi tradisse, prescindendo dal fatto di continuare (assai difficile) o meno con lei, tutto vorrei sentirle dire tranne che certi particolari squallidi della sua intimità con l'amante.


Sfondi una porta aperta.Non solo le corna,ma la descrizione dell'altro cazzo mi sembra troppo.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny, perchè il pisello più che guardarlo, lo senti e, lo senti ancora prima che si spogli, soprattutto se è notevole.
> 
> Anche se non vuoi farli i paragoni, è scontato che se la differenza  notevole te ne accorgi subito.
> 
> ...


Come dice il sommo Rocco, prima tutte mi hanno chiesto se fa male, ma poi nessuna mi ha chiesto di levarlo


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vorrei davvero capire l'utilità di certi discorsi... se la mia donna mi tradisse, prescindendo dal fatto di continuare (assai difficile) o meno con lei, tutto vorrei sentirle dire tranne che certi particolari squallidi della sua intimità con l'amante.



Sai, se dovessimo solo scrivere cose utili, credo chiuderebbe il forum, non solo questo.

Rispondevo a chi scriveva il contrario di quello che la moglie di Danny gli aveva confessato.

Neppure io racconterei mai a mio marito i particolari (per niente squallidi) con l'altro, come non ho voluto sapere niente di niente, diversamente da altre donne,  dei loro.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dice che ero così da 4 anni....!Una sera non volevo mettere il pigiamino prima di andare a dormire..mia madre mi disse:quando arriva papà ti sgrida se sei senza pigiamino.Io:non metto il pigiamino.Mio padre tornò, mia madre sorridendo gli disse sta storia,quindi venne da me sforzandosi di essere serio dicendomi:se non ti metti il pigiamino puoi anche andartene di casa... cercando di spaventarmi.Io mi alzai presi la porta  e dopo averla chiusa me ne andai per le scale con mia madre che mi correva dietro...povera mamma mia....!


Ah ah ma capperi ci somigliamo in questo ...io già da 6/7 anni se venivo sgridata dai miei uscivo di casa e dichiaravo che me ne andavo per sempre munita di piccola borsa con asciugamano e sapone e un cambio :carneval pensa te che sciroccata) mi facevo un giretto nel mio quartiere così munita pensando alla disperazione dei miei con orgoglio :carnevaloi quando mi passava il momento ciò tornavo a casa ...in tutto questo mia madre mi seguiva da lontano per evitare che mi allontanassi troppo :rotfl ma l'ho fatto più volte poi da adolescente ho messo la testa a posto :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta.Non solo le corna,ma la descrizione dell'altro cazzo mi sembra troppo.


boh ma infatti... se devo superare l'esame di imperturbabilità per laurearmi guru himalayano... ok, ci può pure stare   ma nella vita normale sarebbe ora se lo levasse dalla bocca


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta.Non solo le corna,ma la descrizione dell'altro cazzo mi sembra troppo.



Però molti continuano a parlarne. Sbagliando.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Disncantata*



disincantata ha detto:


> Sai, se dovessimo solo scrivere cose utili, credo chiuderebbe il forum, non solo questo.
> 
> Rispondevo a chi scriveva il contrario di quello che la moglie di Danny gli aveva confessato.
> 
> Neppure io racconterei mai a mio marito i particolari (per niente squallidi) con l'altro, come non ho voluto sapere niente di niente, diversamente da altre donne,  dei loro.


Se dovessimo scrivere solo cose utili,dovrei scrivere solo io,senza offesa per nessuno.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Disincantata*



disincantata ha detto:


> Però molti continuano a parlarne. Sbagliando.


Stavolta oscuro non c'entra...stavolta.:up:


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Sai, se dovessimo solo scrivere cose utili, credo chiuderebbe il forum*, non solo questo.
> 
> Rispondevo a chi scriveva il contrario di quello che la moglie di Danny gli aveva confessato.
> 
> Neppure io racconterei mai a mio marito i particolari (per niente squallidi) con l'altro, come non ho voluto sapere niente di niente, diversamente da altre donne,  dei loro.


non parlavo dell'utilità dei discorsi qui sopra, ma dei discorsi squallidi tra traditore e tradito.


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non parlavo dell'utilità dei discorsi qui sopra, ma dei discorsi squallidi tra traditore e tradito.



Scusa, pensavo parlassi di quello che ho fatto presente.

Si, li trovo anch'io discorsi inutili tra traditore e tradito, i particolari sessuali con l'amante, ma a quanto pare, soprattutto gli uomini, danno a questi un importanza fondamentale nel tradimento.

Io non mi sono mai sentita da meno di lei, anzi, sicuramente migliore in tutto, pur essendo lei più giovane di nostra figlia.

Sono ben altre le cose che mi hanno ferita rispetto alle loro scopate.


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se dovessimo scrivere solo cose utili,dovrei scrivere solo io,senza offesa per nessuno.



Magari i numeri per vincere al :up: lotto.


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, pensavo parlassi di quello che ho fatto presente.
> 
> Si, li trovo anch'io discorsi inutili tra traditore e tradito, i particolari sessuali con l'amante, *ma a quanto pare, soprattutto gli uomini, danno a questi un importanza fondamentale nel tradimento.*
> 
> ...


mi sa di si... fortunatamente non mi sono mai trovato in quella situazione (quantomeno coscientemente), ma sono certo che quei particolari sarebbero l'ultima cosa che vorrei sapere.


----------



## Hellseven (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quante volte l'abbiamo letto?
> A un certo punto della storia la passione finisce, sopraggiunge un'altra persona e ci si sorprende di riscoprire sensazioni sopite.
> *La meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi amati.* Ancora.
> Statisticamente, una storia più femminile che maschile, almeno su queste pagine.
> ...


Forse direi la meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi vivi, di provare una forte attrazione fisica e mentale da tempo sopita nel menage quotidiano e di perseguire il sacrosanto ed ormai quasi legislativamente riconosciuto Diritto alla Felicità.
Alla cui assoluta perseguibilità  io non credo nella misura in cui ad esso corrisponde quasi sempre l'effetto di arrecare Dolore al coniuge ufficiale. Che personalmente m'impedirebbe (come di fatto mi ha impedito e mi impedisce) di godermi in pace il mio bel Diritto ....


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l ho capito il discorso, ma tu hai fatto una domanda quasi dando per scontato che farfi avrebbe risposto: si gli guardo il pisello..........
> 
> io per esempio guaderei la pancia e il culo.....


Io mani e occhi
Nudo il culo


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse direi la meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi vivi, di provare una forte attrazione fisica e mentale da tempo sopita nel menage quotidiano e di perseguire il sacrosanto ed ormai quasi legislativamente riconosciuto Diritto alla Felicità.
> Alla cui assoluta perseguibilità  io non credo nella misura in cui ad esso corrisponde quasi sempre l'effetto di arrecare Dolore al coniuge ufficiale. Che personalmente m'impedirebbe (come di fatto mi ha impedito e mi impedisce) di godermi in pace il mio bel Diritto ....


Discorso corretto
Io non ci sono riuscita però
È non ci patisciun po ?
Premessa non conosco tua storia io


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però molti continuano a parlarne. Sbagliando.


Non è che lo fai apposta a chiedere...Entri in un meccanismo mentale perverso in cui cerchi di capire l'incomprensibile...stupidamente e facendoti male.Diventa un circolo vizioso soprattutto quando il traditore dice che non vuole parlarne perché si vergogna....


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Non è che lo fai apposta a chiedere...Entri in un meccanismo mentale perverso in cui cerchi di capire l'incomprensibile...stupidamente e facendoti male.Diventa un circolo vizioso soprattutto quando il traditore dice che non vuole parlarne perché si vergogna....



Appunto cara, facendoti male.  Dato che male se ne è già subito tanto, meglio evitare. Tanto a letto due cosa vuoi che facciano?


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny hai scritto qualcosa di profondo e intenso.Forse la risposta alle tue osservazioni non c'è.Posso solo risponderti così:ho smesso di cercare un senso,verso i 30 anni ho fatto pace con la vita,ho fatto pace con me stesso,ho incominciato a pensare alla morte,ho cominciato a pensare di non essere più immortale.....Si ,è vero è una società tremendamente egoista,sembra che in molti non ci sia la consapevolezza dell' essere mortali,lasceremo tutto,e tutto infondo ha un valore effimero se non irrisorio.Non faccio più programmi a lungo termine e non mi va di farne,vivo alla giornata,cerco il buono in ogni giornata,che sia un sorriso o una buona azione.Credo l'egoismo non sia veicolato da messaggi esterni,o forse non solo da quelli.Siamo educati ad essere egoisti,questo è il problema.Cambiamo ogni giorno danny,*la persona che abbiamo accanto cambia ogni giorno,cresciamo,maturiamo esperienze diverse,è vero un pò di passione scema,inevitabile!Forse il prestare un pò di attenzione ai cambiamenti di chi amiamo potrebbe essere già un bel modo mantenere vivi i sentimenti provati un tempo.Non dovremmo mai smettere di crescere,di provare ad essere persone migliori*,alla fine siamo tutti legati a quel filo sottilissimo che è la vita,vorrei tanto smettere di vivere quando non avrò più voglia di vivere...,non mi porterò dietro nulla prima di staccarmi da quel filo e scomparire in mezzo a tutto questo rumore.....


Quoto.


----------



## lolapal (3 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io per ste cazzate ero bravissimo. Davvero. Potevo scrivere pagine e pagine di minchiate assortite nel caso strappando anche qualche lagrimuccia di commozione all'incauta insegnante. Ma anche le tracce storiche, di letteratura, insomma andavo benone. Studiando pure poco. L'unico problema lo ebbi con una professoressa che leggendo i miei temi di attualità mi dava del fascistone (eta 16/17 anni) e mi abbassava il voto a 7 di default. Infatti poi mi toccava parlare del Petrarca con mia somma rottura di coglioni. A volte la vita è davvero ingiusta, amico.


La mia insegnante di italiano delle superiori, invece, in quinta voleva farmi ripetere l'anno perché ero un anno avanti. Testuali parole: "Le tue compagne hanno 19 anni tu 18, quindi tu non sei matura!" :unhappy:


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente gli ha raccontato che non gli tirava, quindi può averlo fatto, anche se faceva meglio a tacere, per consolarlo a modo suo per essere andata in motel dopo avergli assicurato che non lo avrebbe più visto.
> 
> Basta con questo fatto, uno racconta un tradimento, dovrebbe essere aiutato a risollevarsi invece  sono mesi che in troppi, sempre uomini, tornano su questo particolare.
> 
> A me aveva colpito molto altro della moglie di Danny, la sua 'timidezza', a detta di lui, che però ne conosceva benissimo i trascorsi molto piccanti.



Grazie Disincantata. Riguardo alla timidezza... usando questo termine avevo inteso riassumere alcuni tratti caratteriali caratterizzati da fobie. In particolare mia moglie non sopporta i luoghi affollati, o chiusi (come la metropolitana) ed è a disagio in determinate (non tutte) situazioni relazionali che non può tenere sotto controllo. Era ed è infatti un termine improprio. Di norma io sono prolisso, ma purtroppo non ho potuto in tutto il racconto approfondire ogni lato della personalità o ogni accadimento della storia. Si tende a riassumere per ovvie ragioni. E chi legge ha la tendenza a cogliere i particolari che più lo suggestionano. Riguardo al risollevarsi... io tendo a dimenticare velocemente. E' una mia caratteristica. Sono concentrato sul presente e preferisco interessarmi al futuro. Attualmente comunque sono sereno.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny, perchè il pisello più che guardarlo, lo senti e, lo senti ancora prima che si spogli, soprattutto se è notevole.
> 
> Anche se non vuoi farli i paragoni, è scontato che se la differenza  notevole te ne accorgi subito.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa di si... fortunatamente non mi sono mai trovato in quella situazione (quantomeno coscientemente), ma sono certo che quei particolari sarebbero l'ultima cosa che vorrei sapere.


A me l'ultima cosa che vorrei sapere (in linea generale) sono le parole e i discorsi d'amore.
Del cazzo mi importa una sega. E' una dotazione comune (più o meno) a tutti gli uomini. 
I sentimenti tra due persone pesano, pesano molto più di tutto il resto.
Tornando su questo argomento... l'intimità con mia moglie è elevata, da sempre.
Mai avuto disagio nell'affrontare certi argomenti, da ambo le parti. Lei sa tutto delle mie storie, idem io delle sue. Perché mi son fatto raccontare certe cose? 
Ma perché ci son due modi di affrontare il tradimento (per me): o ti incazzi e fai chiudere a riccio chi ti sta davanti, o conduci la situazione rassicurandola e facendola aprire. E nel momento in cui lei si apre, ti puoi aspettare di tutto. Nell'euforia (dal vago sapore adolescenziale, ma per i neotraditori mi sembra che sia spesso così) le ultime barriere del pudore vengono meno. E tieni conto che già noi di default di pudore ne abbiamo poco. Perché parlare di sesso, allora? Ma perché è la parte più facile da approcciare... mica puoi andare diretto a dire "Ma tu cosa provi per lui?" o "Ma tu lo ami" o domande del cazzo di questo genere a cui lei non risponderà mai sinceramente... Ma quando sei tradito questi sono i dubbi principali... mica ti importa se lui è 4 cm più lungo di te (sparo a caso, è un modo di dire)... ti importa di sapere se tua moglie ti mollerà per lui, se l'hai persa e insieme con lei la figlia, la casa, il mondo che hai costruito...
Se la fai chiudere a riccio queste risposte non le avrai mai. Meglio farla parlare... e non sono le parole che devi pesare, ma il modo in cui escono. Quello che leggi negli occhi di lei quando dice certe cose... 
Ecco: parlare è l'unica maniera che c'è per conoscere. Ma non sono le parole che ci fanno sapere quello che accade. Qui tutti si sono concentrati solo su quelle. E' del tutto fuorviante. Le parole possono avere mille significati. Bisogna saperli interpretare. Ma questo non è un compito che deve fare chi scrive su un forum. Questo era ed è un compito mio. Del gossip che ne è nato e del tormentone, mi importa poco. A me è importato del risultato e di stare bene. Poi è evidente che altre persone avrebbero vissuto la cosa in maniera diversa. Del resto nel nostro condominio dopo 12 anni di costituzione i 3/4 delle famiglie d'origine hanno divorziato.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse direi la meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi vivi, di provare una forte attrazione fisica e mentale da tempo sopita nel menage quotidiano e di perseguire il sacrosanto ed ormai quasi legislativamente riconosciuto *Diritto alla Felicità*.
> *Alla cui assoluta perseguibilità  io non credo* nella misura in cui ad esso corrisponde quasi sempre l'effetto di arrecare Dolore al coniuge ufficiale. Che personalmente m'impedirebbe (come di fatto mi ha impedito e mi impedisce) di godermi in pace il mio bel Diritto ....


La felicità è il picco di una serenità abbastanza costante nella vita.
Ma come tutti i picchi dura un attimo.
Spesso si tradisce per bilanciare una vita che non è più serena.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> A me l'ultima cosa che vorrei sapere (in linea generale) sono le parole e i discorsi d'amore.
> Del cazzo mi importa una sega. E' una dotazione comune (più o meno) a tutti gli uomini.
> I sentimenti tra due persone pesano, pesano molto più di tutto il resto.
> Tornando su questo argomento... l'intimità con mia moglie è elevata, da sempre.
> ...


Noi siamo diversi anche nell'approccio.Tu ti sei anche preoccupato di come prendere tua moglie....,di non farla chiudere a riccio,io mi sarei preoccupato di come chiudere la storia,e mi sarei preoccupato di me stesso.Avrei chiesto perchè,ma non mi sarebbe bastata nessuna risposta,figurati se gli avrei chiesto dei suoi sentimenti e delle ceppe di cazzo...!


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Noi siamo diversi *anche nell'approccio.Tu ti sei anche preoccupato di come prendere tua moglie....,di non farla chiudere a riccio,io mi sarei preoccupato di come chiudere la storia,e mi sarei preoccupato di me stesso.Avrei chiesto perchè,ma non mi sarebbe bastata nessuna risposta,figurati se gli avrei chiesto dei suoi sentimenti e delle ceppe di cazzo...!



E non si era capito....


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse direi la meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi vivi, di provare una forte attrazione fisica e mentale da tempo sopita nel menage quotidiano e di perseguire il sacrosanto ed ormai quasi legislativamente *riconosciuto Diritto alla Felicità.*
> Alla cui assoluta perseguibilità  io non credo nella misura in cui ad esso corrisponde quasi sempre l'effetto di arrecare Dolore al coniuge ufficiale. Che personalmente m'impedirebbe (come di fatto mi ha impedito e mi impedisce) di godermi in pace il mio bel Diritto ....


la felicità non è un diritto,è una conquista o un dono improvviso da saper riconoscere


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *A me l'ultima cosa che vorrei sapere (in linea generale) sono le parole e i discorsi d'amore.
> Del cazzo mi importa una sega. E' una dotazione comune (più o meno) a tutti gli uomini.
> I sentimenti tra due persone pesano, pesano molto più di tutto il resto.*
> Tornando su questo argomento... l'intimità con mia moglie è elevata, da sempre.
> ...


Ho imparato da tempo che per avere un'idea di cosa possa essere una data situazione bisogna provarla sulla propria pelle, quindi fortunatamente non saprei cosa risponderti... a istinto posso solo sentire, che tutto vorrei ascoltare dalla mia donna tranne i particolari delle scopate col suo amante. Tu dici che il cazzo è una dotazione comune... vero, ma non quello di un altro dentro di lei.
Penso che se decidessi di superare un tradimento e di restarle accanto, le chiederei altro... i motivi per cui lo ha fatto, cosa l'ha portata a cercare fuori casa quello che non trovava più con me, e soprattutto: perchè non ne ha parlato...
Ripeto, se decidessi di continuare il rapporto... cosa che conoscendomi non trovo credibile, perchè quando perdo la fiducia in una persona (compagna o amico che sia), la perdo per sempre. Forse è un mio limite, non parlo di perdono, a quello con fatica posso anche arrivarci (che poi odio questa parola), diciamo che posso arrivare a capire. Ma l'indifferenza per me è l'unica vendetta e l'unico perdono.


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> Ho imparato da tempo che per avere un'idea di cosa possa essere una data situazione bisogna provarla sulla propria pelle, quindi fortunatamente non saprei cosa risponderti... a istinto posso solo sentire, che tutto vorrei ascoltare dalla mia donna tranne i particolari delle scopate col suo amante. Tu dici che il cazzo è una dotazione comune... vero, ma non quello di un altro dentro di lei.
> Penso che se decidessi di superare un tradimento e di restarle accanto, le chiederei altro... i motivi per cui lo ha fatto, cosa l'ha portata a cercare fuori casa quello che non trovava più con me, e soprattutto: perchè non ne ha parlato...
> Ripeto, se decidessi di continuare il rapporto... cosa che conoscendomi non trovo credibile, perchè quando perdo la fiducia in una persona (compagna o amico che sia), la perdo per sempre. Forse è un mio limite, non parlo di perdono, a quello con fatica posso anche arrivarci (che poi odio questa parola), diciamo che posso arrivare a capire. Ma l'indifferenza per me è l'unica vendetta e l'unico perdono.


Tanto di cappella!:up:


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di cappella!:up:


 ciao carissimo :up:


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho imparato da tempo che per avere un'idea di cosa possa essere una data situazione bisogna provarla sulla propria pelle, quindi fortunatamente non saprei cosa risponderti... a istinto posso solo sentire, che tutto vorrei ascoltare dalla mia donna tranne i particolari delle scopate col suo amante. Tu dici che il cazzo è una dotazione comune... vero, ma non quello di un altro dentro di lei.
> Penso che se decidessi di superare un tradimento e di restarle accanto, le chiederei altro... i motivi per cui lo ha fatto, cosa l'ha portata a cercare fuori casa quello che non trovava più con me, e soprattutto: perchè non ne ha parlato...
> Ripeto, se decidessi di continuare il rapporto... cosa che conoscendomi non trovo credibile, perchè quando perdo la fiducia in una persona (compagna o amico che sia), la perdo per sempre. Forse è un mio limite, non parlo di perdono, a quello con fatica posso anche arrivarci (che poi odio questa parola), diciamo che posso arrivare a capire. Ma l'indifferenza per me è l'unica vendetta e l'unico perdono.


L'indifferenza fa molto più male dell'odio. E non è perdono, ma distacco totale.


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> L'indifferenza fa molto più male dell'odio. E non è perdono, ma distacco totale.


intendevo l'unico perdono, perchè per essere realmente indifferente devi aver superato la fase della rabbia e devi aver cicatrizzato la ferita. Quando è vera (e spesso non lo è, ma è solo una posa), l'indifferenza ti fa stare in pace con te stesso, e anche con l'altro.


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> intendevo l'unico perdono, perchè per essere realmente indifferente devi aver superato la fase della rabbia e devi aver cicatrizzato la ferita. Quando è vera (e spesso non lo è, ma è solo una posa), l'indifferenza ti fa stare in pace con te stesso, e anche con l'altro.


Non capisco. Per me perdono significa accoglienza, non c'è accoglienza nell'indifferenza...


----------



## andrea53 (4 Aprile 2014)

*Bel tema...*



danny ha detto:


> Quante volte l'abbiamo letto?
> A un certo punto della storia la passione finisce, sopraggiunge un'altra persona e ci si sorprende di riscoprire sensazioni sopite.
> La meravigliosa sensazione di sentirsi amati. Ancora.
> Statisticamente, una storia più femminile che maschile, almeno su queste pagine.
> ...


Bel tema la passione, se e come o quanto e quando sia effimera oppure stabile. Per la mia esperienza (e per quello che vale) credo che noi tutti abbiamo avuto o che siamo destinati ad avere più vite (dipende dagli anni che abbiamo alle spalle). A un certo punto non siamo più ragazzi, poi non siamo più giovani, poi diventiamo adulti e alla fine anziani. E in queste fasi i nostri coinvolgimenti cambiano con l'esperienza e con gli eventi che nella vita, volenti o nolenti, ci induriscono e ci rendono meno esposti alle emozioni e agli entusiasmi. Sono stato una persona da ragazzo, un'altra da giovane, un'altra ancora da adulto. Sono ancora io, sono cambiato e sono rimasto lo stesso. Ecco, col tempo cambia anche il nostro modo di condividere la vita con le persone più vicine a noi. Possono morire i sentimenti, nel tempo. Dobbiamo esserne consapevoli. Sinceramente mi ritrovo ad invidiare le coppie di anziani che passeggiano in strada: le guardo e penso che hanno avuto la fortuna e la capacità di restare insieme tanti anni, di lasciarsi cambiare dal tempo riuscendo a non perdersi di vista. Forse ogni fase della vita ha bisogno delle proprie passioni e - se si vuole rimanere insieme - bisogna essere capaci di condividerle con chi ci è vicino.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho imparato da tempo che per avere un'idea di cosa possa essere una data situazione bisogna provarla sulla propria pelle, quindi fortunatamente non saprei cosa risponderti... a istinto posso solo sentire, che tutto vorrei ascoltare dalla mia donna tranne i particolari delle scopate col suo amante. Tu dici che il cazzo è una dotazione comune... vero, ma non quello di un altro dentro di lei.
> Penso che se decidessi di superare un tradimento e di restarle accanto, le chiederei altro... i motivi per cui lo ha fatto, cosa l'ha portata a cercare fuori casa quello che non trovava più con me, e soprattutto: perchè non ne ha parlato...
> Ripeto, se decidessi di continuare il rapporto... cosa che conoscendomi non trovo credibile, perchè quando perdo la fiducia in una persona (compagna o amico che sia), la perdo per sempre. Forse è un mio limite, non parlo di perdono, a quello con fatica posso anche arrivarci (che poi odio questa parola), diciamo che posso arrivare a capire. Ma l'indifferenza per me è l'unica vendetta e l'unico perdono.


Ma essere indifferenti non e' mica facile...lo puoi essere piu' facilmente se gia' te ne sbattevi il cazzo dell'autore/rice...ma se ce copulavi insieme al punto da mette su no' straccio de famija, essere indifferenti e non esplodere invece de rabbia a me me pare 'na roba da extraterrestri...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non capisco. Per me perdono significa accoglienza, non c'è accoglienza nell'indifferenza...


sai cosa, io penso che per entrare nella fase dell'accoglienza verso qualcuno che ti ha fatto veramente male, devi necessariamente passare per la fase del distacco totale che può darti solo la vera indifferenza. Indifferenza che devi raggiungere prima di tutto verso il tuo dolore... devi ricucire la ferita, e lasciarla guarire. Quando il dolore è passato, puoi guardare la cicatrice e chi te l'ha inferta con indifferenza vera. Solo da lì si può capire se davvero si desidera ripartire incontro al nostro carnefice.
Ad altri tipi di perdono, non credo. Ovviamente vale solo per me, per come son fatto.


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Ma essere indifferenti non e' mica facile*...lo puoi essere piu' facilmente se gia' te ne sbattevi il cazzo dell'autore/rice...ma se ce copulavi insieme al punto da mette su no' straccio de famija, essere indifferenti e non esplodere invece de rabbia a me me pare 'na roba da extraterrestri...


mica ho detto che è facile... se quello di cui ti fidavi ti da una coltellata all'improvviso, non è per niente facile. La rabbia, anzi la furia, va atttraversata... non diventi indifferente di colpo


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai cosa, io penso che per entrare nella fase dell'accoglienza verso qualcuno che ti ha fatto veramente male, devi necessariamente passare per la fase del distacco totale che può darti solo la vera indifferenza. Indifferenza che devi raggiungere prima di tutto verso il tuo dolore... devi ricucire la ferita, e lasciarla guarire. Quando il dolore è passato, puoi guardare la cicatrice e chi te l'ha inferta con indifferenza vera. Solo da lì si può capire se davvero si desidera ripartire incontro al nostro carnefice.
> Ad altri tipi di perdono, non credo. Ovviamente vale solo per me, per come son fatto.


L'indifferenza come la descrivi tu è uno sforzo razionale notevole. Siamo fatti anche del dolore che abbiamo provato.
E poi c'è carnefice e carnefice...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> L'indifferenza come la descrivi tu è uno sforzo razionale notevole. Siamo fatti anche del dolore che abbiamo provato.
> E poi c'è carnefice e carnefice...


no non è razionale... in quel campo la razionalità non funziona. E' uno stato d'animo da raggiungere dopo aver passato tutte le emozioni più forti, come dicevo a stermi. Quando ti fanno male, prima di tutto ti incazzi e reagisci.
Si vero, soprattutto c'è ferita e ferita... più che carnefice e carnefice.


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no non è razionale... in quel campo la razionalità non funziona. E' uno stato d'animo da raggiungere dopo aver passato tutte le emozioni più forti, come dicevo a stermi. Quando ti fanno male, prima di tutto ti incazzi e reagisci.
> Si vero, soprattutto c'è ferita e ferita... più che carnefice e carnefice.


Passare per le emozioni forti e riuscire a chiuderle in qualche modo, per me, significa consapevolezza razionale... altrimenti restano meccanismi che altri eventi fanno scattare, sempre...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Passare per le emozioni forti e riuscire a chiuderle in qualche modo, per me, significa consapevolezza razionale.*.. altrimenti restano meccanismi che altri eventi fanno scattare, sempre...


siamo diversi... per me invece quando le vivo, poi piano piano si sciolgono da sole come neve al sole. La consapevolezza razionale arriva solo dopo.


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> siamo diversi... per me invece quando le vivo, poi piano piano si sciolgono da sole come neve al sole. La consapevolezza razionale arriva solo dopo.


Ma arriva. Poi, in ognuno fa la sua strada, tortuosa più o meno...


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma arriva. *Poi, in ognuno fa la sua strada, tortuosa più o meno*...


vero, tanto alla fine portano tutte nello stesso posto...


----------



## lolapal (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero, tanto alla fine portano tutte nello stesso posto...


Ok, ti lascio l'ultima parola, perché questo posto potrebbe essere un posto poco piacevole... 

:smile:


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho imparato da tempo che per avere un'idea di cosa possa essere una data situazione bisogna provarla sulla propria pelle, quindi fortunatamente non saprei cosa risponderti... a istinto posso solo sentire, che tutto vorrei ascoltare dalla mia donna tranne i particolari delle scopate col suo amante. Tu dici che il cazzo è una dotazione comune... vero, ma non quello di un altro dentro di lei.
> Penso che se decidessi di superare un tradimento e di restarle accanto, le chiederei altro... i motivi per cui lo ha fatto, cosa l'ha portata a cercare fuori casa quello che non trovava più con me, e soprattutto: perchè non ne ha parlato...
> Ripeto, se decidessi di continuare il rapporto... cosa che conoscendomi non trovo credibile, perchè quando perdo la fiducia in una persona (compagna o amico che sia), la perdo per sempre. Forse è un mio limite, non parlo di perdono, a quello con fatica posso anche arrivarci (che poi odio questa parola), diciamo che posso arrivare a capire. Ma l'indifferenza per me è l'unica vendetta e l'unico perdono.


da incorniciare :up:


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma essere indifferenti non e' mica facile...lo puoi essere piu' facilmente se gia' te ne sbattevi il cazzo dell'autore/rice...ma se ce copulavi insieme al punto da mette su no' straccio de famija, essere indifferenti e non esplodere invece de rabbia a me me pare 'na roba da extraterrestri...



Infatti.
Ma non è questione di essere facile o difficile.
E' uno stato d'animo che viene da sé, che tu lo voglia o no.
Non ci si può imporre l'indifferenza, così come l'amore.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ma non è questione di essere facile o difficile.
> E' uno stato d'animo che viene da sé, che tu lo voglia o no.
> Non ci si può imporre l'indifferenza, così come l'amore.


Sai che quando vedo quell'avatar a sfondo blu con le mani ed i fiorellini mi viene sempre il mente il film "Risvegli" con Robert De Niro ed immancabilmente finisco per pensare che scrivi sotto l'effetto di qualche sostanza psicotropa prescrittati da qualche interno di un CIM in una qualche località con la nebbia tra l'Emilia e la Lombardia?


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ma non è questione di essere facile o difficile.
> E' uno stato d'animo che viene da sé, che tu lo voglia o no.
> Non ci si può imporre l'indifferenza, così come l'amore.


The green is mine and you have just told a truth ....


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'adulto è un bambino che si è nascosto.


Ma no... l'adulto è un ex bambino, cresciuto, che ha imparato.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai cosa, io penso che per entrare nella fase dell'accoglienza verso qualcuno che ti ha fatto veramente male, devi necessariamente passare per la fase del distacco totale che può darti solo la vera indifferenza. Indifferenza che devi raggiungere prima di tutto verso il tuo dolore... devi ricucire la ferita, e lasciarla guarire. Quando il dolore è passato, puoi guardare la cicatrice e chi te l'ha inferta con indifferenza vera. Solo da lì si può capire se davvero si desidera ripartire incontro al nostro carnefice.
> Ad altri tipi di perdono, non credo. Ovviamente vale solo per me, per come son fatto.




Il tuo ragionamento fila, ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...
Da quello che scrivi sembra proprio che tu possa diventare indifferente a comando.
Magari fosse così! Quante sofferenze emotive si risparmierebbero.
E la cosa peggiore che ti possa capitare in questi frangenti è di continuare a star male pur continuando ad amare.
Ma anche questo poi passa perché c'è sempre una svolta.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Discorso corretto
> Io non ci sono riuscita però
> È non ci patisciun po ?
> *Premessa non conosco tua storia io*


No grande problema: storia banale.
Amato, vuole bene tanto ma non riama e non funziona sesso con moglie e non vuole fare sesso con altre donne. E tutto fermo così da molto tempo.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> The green is mine and you have just told a truth ....




...and I thank you so much!!:smile:


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho imparato da tempo che per avere un'idea di cosa possa essere una data situazione bisogna provarla sulla propria pelle, quindi fortunatamente non saprei cosa risponderti... a istinto posso solo sentire, che tutto vorrei ascoltare dalla mia donna tranne i particolari delle scopate col suo amante. Tu dici che il cazzo è una dotazione comune... vero, ma non quello di un altro dentro di lei.
> *Penso che se decidessi di superare un tradimento e di restarle accanto, le chiederei altro... i motivi per cui lo ha fatto, cosa l'ha portata a cercare fuori casa quello che non trovava più con me, e soprattutto: perchè non ne ha parlato...*
> Ripeto, se decidessi di continuare il rapporto... cosa che conoscendomi non trovo credibile, perchè quando perdo la fiducia in una persona (compagna o amico che sia), la perdo per sempre. Forse è un mio limite, non parlo di perdono, a quello con fatica posso anche arrivarci (che poi odio questa parola), diciamo che posso arrivare a capire. Ma l'indifferenza per me è l'unica vendetta e l'unico perdono.


E secondo te otterresti una risposta?
Io credo di no: per ogni cosa bisogna andare per gradi. Se riesci a ristabilire un minimo di rapporto con argomenti meno complessi da affrontare, forse puoi passare a condividere anche queste domande. Forse: le relatività dipende dal rapporto che c'era prima. Più o meno profondo.
Per quanto ci riguarda a queste domande ci siamo arrivati, e anche a altri argomenti più complessi. 
La comprensione sufficiente dell'accaduto - reciproca - ci ha permesso di superare la cosa. Se rimangono dei muri, non si va oltre. E la coppia finisce automaticamente.


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma no... l'adulto è un ex bambino, cresciuto, che ha *imparato*.


Cosa?


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che quando vedo quell'avatar a sfondo blu con le mani ed i fiorellini mi viene sempre il mente il film "Risvegli" con Robert De Niro ed immancabilmente finisco per pensare che scrivi sotto l'effetto di qualche sostanza psicotropa prescrittati da qualche interno di un CIM in una qualche località con la nebbia tra l'Emilia e la Lombardia?




Comunque è vero: hai fantasia e facilità di scrittura notevoli.
Però dì la verità: ma come sarà bellino il mio avatar?
Infonde serenità e gioia!
E le dono a voi tutti!
Amen


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> l ho capito il discorso, ma tu hai fatto una domanda quasi dando per scontato che farfi avrebbe risposto: si gli guardo il pisello..........
> 
> io per esempio guaderei la pancia e il culo.....


io tendo a gurdare sul viso un persona, vestita o no. Dò uno sguardo generale (spalle, forma fisica, fianchi) senza mai soffermarmi particolarmente (un'idea di come fisicamente è già ce l'ho ben chiara, mica esco con uno che non mi piace). Non gli guardo direttamente i genitali, mai. Non lo evito né lo cerco, semplicemente non mi interessa, dò per scontato che un pisello ce l'abbia. Se è spiccatamente sovradotato, come dice Danny, tendo a evitare, con una scusa qualsiasi. Uno che comunque mi dimostra molto incentrato sul suo pisello non è un uomo interessante, per me. M'annoia a morte tutto il discorso, mi sa.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

*AnnaBlume*

Quando lessi il tuo nick / scusa, quando ho "leggiuto" il tuo nick  mi son detto, madò è qua, chissà da quale viaggio torna. ( mo non midilludere e non scrivermi io lavoro..! ) .... :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando lessi il tuo nick / scusa, quando ho "leggiuto" il tuo nick  mi son detto, madò è qua, chissà da quale viaggio torna. ( mo non midilludere e non scrivermi io lavoro..! ) .... :rotfl:



sno ri-tornata dagli USA (aridaje ), ora sono in un bel nord-ovest (bellissimo, direi, è Liguria!), insomma, sai, mi muovo


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa?


ad essere finalmente adulto. Faccio parte dell'Associazione Erode, io. Credevo lo sapessi. Addirittura, presidente(ssa) onoraria [edit]


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sno ri-tornata dagli USA (aridaje ), ora sono in un bel nord-ovest (bellissimo, direi, è Liguria!), insomma, sai, mi muovo



Bello, sempre che a te piaccia. 

Bella anche la liguria che tengo stretta nel mio cuore. "ricordi d'infanzia".


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bello, sempre che a te piaccia.
> 
> Bella anche la liguria che tengo stretta nel mio cuore. "ricordi d'infanzia".


mi piace, mi piace. In questo momento sono in fissa per NY (da lì ri-vengo), ma la Liguria è assolutamente magnifica, magnifica. Troppo calda, per me, ma non si può avere tutto.


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi piace, mi piace. In questo momento sono in fissa per NY (da lì ri-vengo), ma la Liguria è assolutamente magnifica, magnifica. Troppo calda, per me, ma non si può avere tutto.


amore bello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sei tornata!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... io intendo per sincerità quella dei bambini. Che ti dicono le cose che pensano in faccia al momento opportuno. E che accettano senza proferir verbo quello che gli accade intorno. Che non hanno sovrastrutture.
> Se hanno fame ti dicono che hanno fame, se sono stanchi si accasciano, se vogliono giocare lo fanno.
> Che se gli stai sulle balle te lo fanno capire subito, ma che se gli piaci ti abbracciano e te lo dicono.
> Un abbraccio di un bambino è l'abbraccio più vero.


...e che se scappa pipì o cacca la fanno dove sono. Perchè sono sinceri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mi piace, mi piace. In questo momento sono in fissa per NY (da lì ri-vengo), ma la Liguria è assolutamente magnifica, magnifica. Troppo calda, per me, ma non si può avere tutto.


ciao bella, bentornata.


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento fila, ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna...
> Da quello che scrivi sembra proprio che tu possa diventare indifferente a comando.
> Magari fosse così! Quante sofferenze emotive si risparmierebbero.
> E la cosa peggiore che ti possa capitare in questi frangenti è di continuare a star male pur continuando ad amare.
> Ma anche questo poi passa perché c'è sempre una svolta.


evidentemente mi sono espresso male... non divento distaccato e indifferente a comando. Semmai lo divento dopo aver vissuto certe emozioni come la rabbia... e non a comando, dopo quella sensazione nasce da sola. Poi penso dipenda anceh dal carattere, ognuno di noi è diverso. Non parlo di tradimenti amorosi, perchè per mia fortuna non ho mai dovuto attraversare quella palude. Anche se quelli degli amici fanno lo stesso molto male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> amore bello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sei tornata!


:abbraccio::kiss:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao bella, bentornata.


grazie!


----------



## Nobody (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E secondo te otterresti una risposta?
> Io credo di no: per ogni cosa bisogna andare per gradi. Se riesci a ristabilire un minimo di rapporto con argomenti meno complessi da affrontare, forse puoi passare a condividere anche queste domande. Forse: le relatività dipende dal rapporto che c'era prima. Più o meno profondo.
> Per quanto ci riguarda a queste domande ci siamo arrivati, e anche a altri argomenti più complessi.
> La comprensione sufficiente dell'accaduto - reciproca - ci ha permesso di superare la cosa. Se rimangono dei muri, non si va oltre. E la coppia finisce automaticamente.


non so danny... sono l'ultimo a dover parlare, non ci sono passato. Raccontavo solo cosa sarebbe importante sapere per me, se poi lei non volesse neanche raccontarsi dopo il tradimento oltre a non averlo voluto fare prima... vabbè, che te lo dico a fare, per me sarebbe un ulteriore motivo per sfancularla definitivamente. Ma sono molto rigido su questi argomenti, per me la parola e la fiducia di una persona sono una cosa fondamentale. Una volta che mi dimostri che la tua parola vale poco, non recupero più... sarà un mio limite, ma chi mi ha fregato una volta potrà rifarlo sempre. E non gliene faccio neanche troppo una colpa, ognuno è fatto a modo suo e raccoglie quello che semina.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grazie!


Ohiiii ciao bellezza come va????


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ohiiii ciao bellezza come va????


me la cavo, grazie! Tu, tutto bene?


----------



## Simy (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :abbraccio::kiss:


:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> me la cavo, grazie! Tu, tutto bene?


Mmhhh domanda di riserva ? :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (4 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai cosa, io penso che per entrare nella fase dell'accoglienza verso qualcuno che ti ha fatto veramente male, devi necessariamente passare per la fase del distacco totale che può darti solo la vera indifferenza. Indifferenza che devi raggiungere prima di tutto verso il tuo dolore... devi ricucire la ferita, e lasciarla guarire. Quando il dolore è passato, puoi guardare la cicatrice e chi te l'ha inferta con indifferenza vera. Solo da lì si può capire se davvero si desidera ripartire incontro al nostro carnefice.
> Ad altri tipi di perdono, non credo. Ovviamente vale solo per me, per come son fatto.


Approvo, sottoscrivo, plaudo. SOLO questo è vero perdono, se arriva.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *Dò*


----------



## disincantata (4 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie Disincantata. Riguardo alla timidezza... usando questo termine avevo inteso riassumere alcuni tratti caratteriali caratterizzati da fobie. In particolare mia moglie non sopporta i luoghi affollati, o chiusi (come la metropolitana) ed è a disagio in determinate (non tutte) situazioni relazionali che non può tenere sotto controllo. Era ed è infatti un termine improprio. Di norma io sono prolisso, ma purtroppo non ho potuto in tutto il racconto approfondire ogni lato della personalità o ogni accadimento della storia. Si tende a riassumere per ovvie ragioni. E chi legge ha la tendenza a cogliere i particolari che più lo suggestionano. Riguardo al risollevarsi... io tendo a dimenticare velocemente. E' una mia caratteristica. Sono concentrato sul presente e preferisco interessarmi al futuro. *Attualmente comunque sono sereno.*



Questa è la cosa che conta, oltre al fatto che sei con la tua famiglia, cosa a cui tieni tantissimo.:up:


----------

